# أكتب لنا كلمة تبقى ذكرى منك للأبد فى منتديات الكنيسة



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

سلام ونعمه 
أكتب لنا كلمه تبقى ذكرى منك للأبد ...


اخواني واخواتي اعضاء المنتدى تجمعنا هنا بالمنتدى على خير...جمعتنا المحبه والموده ..


اصبح المنتدى منزلنا الاخر .. ملتقانا الذي نتلاقى به مع الاصدقاء والاصحاب .. ومن هذا المنطلق حبيت ان ابحث ​


لكم عن فكره جديدة هنا لا وهى الذكرة اننا جميعا يجمعنا الحب والوفاء بين اخوة واصحاب واعضاء ومشرفين وادارين 


احبيبت ان نتكلم من القلب الى بعضنا ونترك ذكرة جميله منا لعل يجى اليوم الذى نتذكرة هذة الكلمه الجميله 


التى كتبنها لبعض عند الشدة تعالومعى هنا فى البيت التانى لكل واحد فينا يكتب لنا ذكرى منه
فى منتديات الكنيسة
نفتكرة ويفتكرنا بها فى منتدانا 

يقول او تقول ​


" سلام، إهداء، عتاب ، لوم ، تشجيع ، حكمه؛ .....الخ "


شيء يبقى ذكرى منا و لينا ويفضل اسمه موجود لحد وجود المنتدى حتى لو هو غاب او غابت لسبب ما ،،


تفضل كلمته ذكرى للجميع بالمنتدى ،، الدعوه للجميع من


" اداره، مشرفين ، واعضاء"

​
اتمنى من الجميع المشاركه 30:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جميل قوووووي يا كوكو 

وبصراحة يستحق التقيم والتثبيت 


انا دخلت اقول كدة دلوقتي لغاية ما افكر في جملة اكتبها  تفتكروني بيها

مرسي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا رجعا ليسوع 

فى انتظار كلمتك  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (4 فبراير 2009)

_*ان لم يكن لك ثقة بالله فتذكر دائما ان الغيوم لا تستمر طويلا*_​_تسلم ايدك يا مان
جميلة فكرتك​_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 فبراير 2009)

*ان لم يبن الرب البيت فباطلا تعب البناؤن وان لم يحرس الرب المدينة فباطلا سهر الحراس 

رجعا ليسوع

مرسي كوكو​*


----------



## kalimooo (4 فبراير 2009)

الحياه لا يوجد بها هموم ولا يوجد بها فرح ولا يوجد حزن

فأذا كان الانسان مهموما فمن نفسه

وان كان فرحا فمن نفسيه

فاستنتجت اخيرا انني لا بد ان اكون بلا هم بلا حزن بلا تعب نفسي أتعلمون كيف..............؟

بالجلوس مع ذاتي ومحاورتها بأني انا سعيد وانا انسان ناجح فبذلك تتولد السعاده والاطمئنان الروحي


سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _*ان لم يكن لك ثقة بالله فتذكر دائما ان الغيوم لا تستمر طويلا*_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك يا مان_
> 
> _جميلة فكرتك_​


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى 

وعلى الجمله الرااائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sosana (4 فبراير 2009)

أول الشجرة بذرة​
ميرسي يا كوكو
موضوع جميل اوووووي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الأخت مايا (4 فبراير 2009)

لا تسال الاخطاء وما الصواب الحب ان تسال هو الجواب
                                                         (ترنيمة)​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ان لم يبن الرب البيت فباطلا تعب البناؤن وان لم يحرس الرب المدينة فباطلا سهر الحراس​*
> 
> *رجعا ليسوع*​
> 
> *مرسي كوكو*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

وعلى الجمله الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## RAMY_ALBAGDADY (4 فبراير 2009)

الحــــب عذاب 
                       ومن ذاقـــه   ذابــــــــ

اشكركم على هذا الموضوع الشيق والممتع


----------



## وليم تل (4 فبراير 2009)

ابحث عن الحب داخلك اولا

             قبل ان تطلبة من الاخرين​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> الحياه لا يوجد بها هموم ولا يوجد بها فرح ولا يوجد حزن
> 
> فأذا كان الانسان مهموما فمن نفسه
> 
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو  

وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 فبراير 2009)

*كوكو انت كمان ضروري تكتب كلمة في الموضوع دة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2009)

اكيد طبعا 

كلمتى لمنتدانا الجميل ​ 
مثلك مالقيت منتدى فى محبه الاعضاء وترابطهم كأسره واحده ​ 
لفيت كتير فى منتديات مسيحيه ​ 
واشتركت وشاركت ​ 
بس فى محبه الاعضاء وترابطهم كأسره واحده لا ألقيها فى منتدى اخر ​ 
كل هذا لقيته هنا فى منتديات الكنيسه ​ 
المحبه ​ 
التسامح ​ 
ترابط أسره واحده ​ 
لما اغيب القى حد يسأل عليا ​ 
معى فى وقت فرحى ​ 
ومعى فى وقت حزنى ​ 
بيتى الثانى الذى اشكى له همومى واحزانى ​ 
ويسمعنى ​ 
مش متخيل فى يوم انى اقدر ابعد عن منتديات الكنيسه ​ 
بيتى الثانى ​ 
الالى بجد بجد مش مجرد كلام ما اقدرش استعنى عنه ​ 
الفراق بينى وبين المنتدى هيكون الموت ​ 
ده السبب الوحيد الالى هيبعدنى عن منتداى الحبيب ​ 
تقديرى واحترامى لروك ​ 
على هذا المنتدى الجميل ​ 
تحيـاااااااااااااتى وتقديرى لك ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الرائعه ​ 
معلش يا جماعه كنت عايز اكتب كلمه واحده ​ 
بس كلمه واحده لاتفى حب منتديات الكنيسه فى قلبى ​ 
سلام المسيح مع جميعنا ​ 

​


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا يبارك المنتدي ويجعله سبب بركة
للجميع ونعمة وفرح ومحبة وسلام

و ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
وابواب الجحيم لن تقوي

ربنا يبارك في حياة كل القائمين علي هذا المنتدي
والمشرفين وكل الاعضاء


تخيل لو انت مرتبط علي طول بالمنتدي
ومرة واحدة 
لسبب طارئ سبته
انشغلت عنه لفترة كبيرة
هترجع
تلاقي ايه؟؟

تلاقي لسه الناس فاكرينك 
لسه فيه محبة
تفرح جدا
لكن لو ملقيتش فيه محبة
مش هتلاقي حد يحبك
ربنا يديم المحبة بين الكل
​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (5 فبراير 2009)

*10/10*

موضوع رائع يا كوكو مان بالفعل يستحق تقييم ممتاز والتثبيت 

المقولات التالية منقولة ولكنها مفيدة جدا 
- العقل كالحقل ، وكل فكرة نفكر فيها لفترة طويلة هي بمثابة عملية ري ، ولن نحصد سوى ما نزرع من أفكار ، سلبية أم إيجابية 

- في المدرسة أو الجامعة نتعلم الدروس ثم نواجه الإمتحانات ، أما في الحياة فإننا نواجه الإمتحانات وبعدها
نتعلم الدروس .

-  محادثة بسيطة أو حواراً قصيراً مع إنسان حكيم يساوي شهر دراسة .

-  لا يهم أين أنت الآن ، ولكن المهم هو إلى أين تتجه في هذه اللحظة .

-  خير للإنسان أن يكون كالسلحفاة في الطريق الصحيح من أن يكون غزالاً في الطريق الخطأ .

-  في كثير من الأحيان خسارة معركة تعلمك كيف تربح الحرب .

-  يوجد كثير من المتعلمين ، ولكن قلة منهم مثقفون .

-  مفتاح الفشل هو محاولة إرضاء كل شخص تعرفه .

-  لا يجب أن تقيس نفسك بما أنجزت حتى الآن ، ولكن بما يجب أن تحقق مقارنة بقدراتك .
*
- * الأشخاص الناجحين يتخذون قراراتهم بسرعة ويغيرونها ببطء . أما الأشخاص الفاشلين يتخذون قراراتهم ببطء ويغيرونها بسرعة .

-  كل ما نراه عظيماً في الحياة بدأ بفكرة ومن بداية صغيرة .

-  يوجد هناك دائماً طريقة أفضل للقيام بعمل ما ، ويجب أن نحاول دائماً أن نجدها .

- خير للإنسان أن يندم على ما فعل من أن يتحسر على ما لم يفعل .

-  العمل الجيد أفضل بكثير من الكلام الجيد .

- الناس ينسون السرعة التي أنجزت بها عملك ، ولكنهم يتذكرون نوعية ما أنجزته .

-  التنافس مع الذات هو أفضل تنافس في العالم ، وكلما تنافس الإنسان مع نفسه كلما تطور ، بحيث لا يكون اليوم كما كان بالأمس ، ولا يكون غداً كما هو اليوم .

- يوجد كثيرون يحصلون على النصيحة ، القلة فقط يستفيدون منها .

- عندما توظف أناساً أذكى منك ، وتصل إلى أهدافك ، بذلك تثبت أنك أذكى منهم .

- من أكثر اللحظات سعادة في الحياة هي عندما تحقق أشياء يقول الناس عنها أنك لا تستطيع تحقيقها .

- الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يتطور إذا لم يجرب شيئاً غير معتاد عليه .

- الفاشلين يقولون أن النجاح هو مجرد عملية حظ .

- لا تحقيق للطموحات دون معاناة .

- المعرفة لم تعد قوة في عصر السرعة والإنترنت والكمبيوتر ، إنما تطبيق المعرفة هو القوة .

- الذين لديهم الجرأة على مواجهة الفشل ، هم الذين يقهرون الصعاب وينجحون .

- الحظ في الحياة هو نقطة الإلتقاء بين التحضير الجيد والفرص التي تمر .

- المتسلق الجيد يركز على هدفه ولا ينظر إلى الأسفل ، حيث المخاطر التي تشتت الذهن .

- الفشل لا يعتبر أسوأ شيء في هذا العالم ، إنما الفشل هو أن لا نجرب .

- هناك أناس يسبحون في إتجاه السفينة وهناك أناس يضيعون وقتهم في إنتظارها .

- هناك طريقتان ليكون لديك أعلى مبنى .. إما أن تدمر كل المباني من حولك ، أو أن تبني أعلى من غيرك .. إختر دائماً أن تبني أعلى من غيرك .

- لا ينتهي المرء عندما يخسر ، إنما عندما ينسحب .

- لا يتم تحقيق أي شيء عظيم في هذه الحياة من دون حماسة .

- الذي يكسب في النهاية من لديه القدرة على التحمل والصبر .

- الإبتسامة لا تكلف شيئاً ، ولكنها تعني الكثير .

- كل الإكتشافات والإختراعات التي نشهدها في الحاضر ، تم الحكم عليها قبل إكتشافها أو إختراعها بأنها مستحيلة .

- الإنتباه إلى أشياء بسيطة يهملها عادة معظم الناس تجعل بعض الأشخاص أغنياء .

- إذا أمضيت وقتاً ممتعاً وأنت تلعب أي رياضة ، فأنت الفائز حتى لو خسرت النتيجة .

- من أكثر الأسلحة الفعالة التي يملكها الأنسان هي الوقت والصبر .

- يجب على المرء الا يحاول أن يكون إنسانا ناجحاً ، إنما أن يحاول أن يكون إنساناً له قيمة وبعدها يأتي النجاح تلقائياً .

- الفاشلين يقسمون إلى قسمين ، قسم يفكر دون تنفيذ ، وقسم ينفذ دون تفكير .

- يجب على الإنسان أن يحلم بالنجوم ، ولكن في نفس الوقت يجب ألا ينسى رجليه على الأرض .

- عندما تضحك يضحك لك العالم ، وعندما تبكي تبكي وحدك .

- من لا يعمل لا يخطيء .

- قاموس النجاح لا يحتوي على كلمتي "إذا" و "لكن" .

- هدية بسيطة غير متوقعة لها تأثير أكبر بكثير من هدية ثمينة متوقعة 

- هناك قرارات مهمة يجب أن يتخذها الإنسان مهما كانت صعبة ومهما أغضبت أناساً من حوله .

- هناك فرق كبير بين التراجع والهروب .

- إذا لم يجد الإنسان شيئاً في الحياة يموت من أجله ، فإنه أغلب الظن لن يجد شيئاً يعيش من أجله .

- الشجرة المثمرة هي التي يهاجمها الناس .

- النقاش والجدال خاصة مع الجهلة خسارة بكل معنى الكلمة .. الناس لا يعترفون بأخطائهم بسهولة .

- من أجمل الأحاسيس هو الشعور من داخلك بأنك قمت بالخطوة الصحيحة حتى ولو عاداك العالم أجمع .

- السعادة لا تحقق في غياب المشاكل في حياتنا ، ولكنها تتحقق في التغلب على هذه المشاكل .

- الأمس هو شيك تم سحبه ، والغد هو شيك مؤجل ، أما الحاضر فهو السيولة الوحيدة المتوفرة ، لذا فإنه علينا أن نصرفه بحكمة . 


المقولة التالية بتعتى :08:
اذا اردت الحقيقة ادخل فى التفاصيل وكن محايد بشكل تام فى تحليلك
الدخول فى التفاصيل :
اذا اردنا تقييم امر معين ندرس كل المعطيات المتاحة المتعلقة به + العوامل المؤثرة عليه (اذا وجدت)
كن محايد بشكل تام :
عندما نكون تحت تأثير اعتقاد او رأى لحظة تقييم هذا الأمر .. نفقد القدرة الحقيقية على التقييم لان تقييمنا فى هذة اللحظة سيكون تحت تأثير اعتقدنا 
ممكن ناحد مثال جميل وهو فيصل القاسم فى برنامج الاتجاة المعاكس .. فلنكون مثله فى لحظة التقييم :closedeye

واعتقد ان هذة المقولة يستخدموها القضاه للتحقق من براءة او عدم براءة المتهم
ونحن يمكن ان نستخدمها للتحقق من صحة او عدم صحة أمر معين للوصول الى الحقيقة


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2009)

sosana قال:


> أول الشجرة بذرة​
> 
> ميرسي يا كوكو
> موضوع جميل اوووووي
> ...


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سوسنا 

وعلى الجمله الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## nonaa (5 فبراير 2009)

يسوع بيحبنااااااااا​
شكرا يا مان على الموضوع ​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (5 فبراير 2009)

_ان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا​_
_موضوع جميل جدااااااا ياكوكو


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> لا تسال الاخطاء وما الصواب الحب ان تسال هو الجواب
> 
> 
> (ترنيمة)​


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا الاخت مايا
وعلى جملتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Maria Salib (5 فبراير 2009)

كوكو حبيبى
سلام الرب عليك
موضوعك حلو كتير
ولازم يكون ليا مشاركه معاكم
اللى اقول يارب تكون الكلمه اللى تعيش فى قلوبنا كلنا
:Love_Letter_Send:الضمير: هو الآخرين فينا 
:Love_Letter_Send:وردة واحدة لإنسان على قيد الحياة أفضل من باقة كاملة على قبره 
:Love_Letter_Send:ماذا ينفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم وخسر نفسه 
سلام رب المجد عليكم ويبارك خطاكم
وانت يا كوكو عندك حق
فعلا المنتدى ده
بيتنا واهلنا و عزوتنا
ربنا يبارك فيكم ويخليكم لينا على طول


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (6 فبراير 2009)

*انا نفسى اقول حاجه لمنتدى الكنيسة من ساعة ماشتركت فيه ..
هقولة ان وشك حلو اوى اوى اوى عليا واننى اتعلمت حاجات كتيييييييييرة اوى من ساعة ماعرفتك يا احلى منتدى واحلى اخوات واتمنى افضل معاكوا على طول يارب يارب
وهقول آية انا بحبها اوى بس يبقى كده كلمتين مش كلمة واحدة معلش بقى يا كوكو ههههههههههه

" ثق أن الرب الذى صنع لك طريق لن يتركك فى منتصفة "

ومش عارفة اشكرك ازاى على الموضوع الرااااااااائع ده بجد يا كوكو
بجد بجد ميرسيييييييي ليك ومستنيين المزيد من ابداعاتك
وربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## العجايبي (6 فبراير 2009)

*كن مطمئن جدا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثير بل ادع الامر لمن بيده الامر
                                                                                  (البابا كيرلس)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2009)

ramy_albagdady قال:


> الحــــب عذاب
> ومن ذاقـــه ذابــــــــ
> 
> اشكركم على هذا الموضوع الشيق والممتع


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا رامى ​

وعلى الجمله الرائعه


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> ابحث عن الحب داخلك اولا​
> 
> 
> قبل ان تطلبة من الاخرين​


ميرررسى على مرووورك الجميل يا وليم 

تعيش وتمتعنا بأبداعاتك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *كوكو انت كمان ضروري تكتب كلمة في الموضوع دة​*


بالطبع يا رجعا ليسوع 

تم كتابه الكلمه 

ميررررسى كتير لاهتمامك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *ربنا يبارك المنتدي ويجعله سبب بركة​
> للجميع ونعمة وفرح ومحبة وسلام​
> و ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
> وابواب الجحيم لن تقوي​
> ...


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بيشو ​

وعلى كلامك الجميل 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## just member (6 فبراير 2009)

*اذكر خالقك فى أيام شبابك*
*ميرسى يا كيرو على موضوعك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*
**​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 10/10*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> موضوع رائع يا كوكو مان بالفعل يستحق تقييم ممتاز والتثبيت
> 
> المقولات التالية منقولة ولكنها مفيدة جدا
> - العقل كالحقل ، وكل فكرة نفكر فيها لفترة طويلة هي بمثابة عملية ري ، ولن نحصد سوى ما نزرع من أفكار ، سلبية أم إيجابية
> ...


 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا اكستريم 


وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 فبراير 2009)

*بجد بجد بشكرك على الموضوع ده وفكرته الجميلة يا كوكو 
وكلمتى هى
"من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح أشدة ام ضيق ام اضطهاد ام جوع ام عرى ام خطر ام سيف"
بجد المنتدى ده اكتر مكان برتاح فيه جداااااا 
وكلمتى لحبايبى هنا فى المنتدى بجد حبتكوا كلكوا جداااااااااا
ربنا يحافظ على المنتدى دايما وفى تقدم مستمر
ميرسى يا كوكو على الموضوع​*


----------



## rana1981 (7 فبراير 2009)

*للاسف اني بدخل المنتدى  ومش اقدر اركز من الشغل فرح اكتب جملة بس مو هلا انشالله بالليل
شكرا كوكو موضوع مميز جدا​*


----------



## mayaa (7 فبراير 2009)

حبيت اقول ان لو فكرنا شوية هنلاقى ان ربنا بيدينا فرص كتير جدا لمراجعة نفسنا قبل ما نعمل اى حاجة غلط بس احنا اللى مش عايزين نشوفها بالعكس احنا بنبعد عنهاعشان نعمل الغلط


----------



## ellordpepo (8 فبراير 2009)

:a4:انا سمير من الاسكندريه اشكر الرب على وجود متل هذه المنتديات التى تحمع ابناء الرب معا فى مكان واحد


----------



## rana1981 (8 فبراير 2009)

*كل ما اردت ان يفعله الناس لكم افعلوه انتم لهم 
هاد هو قولي لكل افراد المنتدى *​


----------



## zezza (8 فبراير 2009)

المحبة تتأنى و ترفق ...المحبة لا تحسد ...المحبة لا تتفاخر ..ولا تنتفخ..ولا تطلب ما لنفسها ..ولا تحد..ولا تظن السوء ..ولا تفرح بالاثم بل تفرح بالحق ..و تحتمل كل شئ و تصدق كل شئ و ترجو كل شئ و تصبر على كل شئ 
المحبة لا تسقط ابدا

ربنا يديم علينا محبته

شكرا يا كوكو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

nonaa قال:


> يسوع بيحبنااااااااا​
> 
> 
> شكرا يا مان على الموضوع ​


ميرررسى على مرووورك  يا نونا ​
وعلى الجمله الرااااااااااااااائعه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

فيبى 2010 قال:


> _ان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا​_
> 
> _موضوع جميل جدااااااا ياكوكو_​
> 
> ...


وااااااااااااااااااو 

نعم ان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا 

ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها 

ميرررسى كتيرعلى مرووورك الجميل يا فيبى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

saly soweilm قال:


> كوكو حبيبى
> سلام الرب عليك
> موضوعك حلو كتير
> ولازم يكون ليا مشاركه معاكم
> ...


 





ميرررسى على مرووورك الجميل يا سالى 

مشاركه فى قمه الروووووووعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (9 فبراير 2009)

تكلمت كثيرا فندمت​
شكراااااااااااااااااا يا كوكو على الموضوع الرائع دا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك اخى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

ميريام عادل قال:


> *انا نفسى اقول حاجه لمنتدى الكنيسة من ساعة ماشتركت فيه ..*​
> *هقولة ان وشك حلو اوى اوى اوى عليا واننى اتعلمت حاجات كتيييييييييرة اوى من ساعة ماعرفتك يا احلى منتدى واحلى اخوات واتمنى افضل معاكوا على طول يارب يارب*
> *وهقول آية انا بحبها اوى بس يبقى كده كلمتين مش كلمة واحدة معلش بقى يا كوكو ههههههههههه*​
> *" ثق أن الرب الذى صنع لك طريق لن يتركك فى منتصفة "*​
> ...


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ميريام 


وعلى مشاركتك الاكثر من راااااااااائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *كن مطمئن جدا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثير بل ادع الامر لمن بيده الامر​*
> *(البابا كيرلس)*​
> 
> *موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


 

انا بمووووووت فى المقوله دى 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا العجايبى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *اذكر خالقك فى أيام شبابك*
> 
> *ميرسى يا كيرو على موضوعك الجميل*
> *ربنا يباركك*
> ...


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جوجو​

وعلى الايه الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *بجد بجد بشكرك على الموضوع ده وفكرته الجميلة يا كوكو ​*
> *وكلمتى هى*
> *"من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح أشدة ام ضيق ام اضطهاد ام جوع ام عرى ام خطر ام سيف"*
> *بجد المنتدى ده اكتر مكان برتاح فيه جداااااا *
> ...



فعلا يا بنت العدرا 

المنتدى ده زى بيتنا بالظبط 

وما نقدرش نستغنى عنه 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا باشا  


وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *للاسف اني بدخل المنتدى ومش اقدر اركز من الشغل فرح اكتب جملة بس مو هلا انشالله بالليل​*
> 
> *شكرا كوكو موضوع مميز جدا *​


ربنا معاكى يا رنا  ويقويكى على شغلك 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا باشا 



ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

mayaa قال:


> حبيت اقول ان لو فكرنا شوية هنلاقى ان ربنا بيدينا فرص كتير جدا لمراجعة نفسنا قبل ما نعمل اى حاجة غلط بس احنا اللى مش عايزين نشوفها بالعكس احنا بنبعد عنهاعشان نعمل الغلط


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مايا  


وعلى مشاركتك الجميله اوووووووووى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

ellordpepo قال:


> :a4:انا سمير من الاسكندريه اشكر الرب على وجود متل هذه المنتديات التى تحمع ابناء الرب معا فى مكان واحد


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سمير 


وعلى الجمله الجميله


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## mbn (9 فبراير 2009)

نصيحة هامة 
لاتقعوا ضحية الامور الملحة فعلى الامد البعيد كثير من هذه الامور
لن تكون لة اهمية البتة بينما ما نفعله مع اطفالنا الان ستكون له اهمية ابدية


----------



## nosa adel (9 فبراير 2009)

_*جميل جدا الموضوع ده يا كوكو ميرسى كتير عليه 
ربنا يباركك يا جميل

وانا بجد مش لاقيه كلام اعبر بيه عن حبى لمنتدى الكنيسة انا فعلا مش برتاح غير فيه ومع الاعضاء اللى هنا ويمكن الصمت يبقى احلى من اى كلام اقوله للمنتدى ولااعضاء*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *كل ما اردت ان يفعله الناس لكم افعلوه انتم لهم *
> 
> 
> *هاد هو قولي لكل افراد المنتدى *​



جميل جدا يا رنا 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا رنا 

وعلى جملتك الجميله  


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 فبراير 2009)

*الموضوع حلو جدا يا كوكو*
* احب اسيب ذكرى بالايه دى*



​


----------



## vemy (9 فبراير 2009)

يا عينى على الافكار النيرة يا كوكو....وادى كلمتى يا سيدى:
"بالحب بالايمان بالصدق بالحنان يفضل منتدانا فى امان"
شكرااااااااااااااا على الموضوع ...فكرته لذيذة اوى


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

zezza قال:


> المحبة تتأنى و ترفق ...المحبة لا تحسد ...المحبة لا تتفاخر ..ولا تنتفخ..ولا تطلب ما لنفسها ..ولا تحد..ولا تظن السوء ..ولا تفرح بالاثم بل تفرح بالحق ..و تحتمل كل شئ و تصدق كل شئ و ترجو كل شئ و تصبر على كل شئ ​
> المحبة لا تسقط ابدا​
> ربنا يديم علينا محبته​
> 
> ...


فعلا يا زيزا 

المحبه هيه اساس كل شىء 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا باشا

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> تكلمت كثيرا فندمت​​
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااا يا كوكو على الموضوع الرائع دا
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك اخى​


فعلا الصمت فى كثير من الاوقات 

بيكون احسن من الكلام 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا خاطى ونادم

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## mayaa (10 فبراير 2009)

[كل سنة واتم طيبيين بمناسب صوم يونان
شكرا ع المجهود الرائع 
 واحب اقول ان فعلا يا جماعة الايام دى بتكون جميلة جدا وفرصة الواحد يراجع نفسة        
 ويعرف اد اية ربنا بيحبةو يعيش معاة 
انا حضرت القداس كلة انهردة حقيقى شىء مش عادى 
صحيح الكنيسة كانت زحمة شوية كتيييير بس تحس بالنعمة كدة والناس كلها بتقول مع بعض كروح واحدة بجد 
ياريت يا جماعة تروحوا و ما تكسلوش الايام دى جامدة بجد وربنا بيكون فى وسطنا 
 ربنا يعطينا بركة هذةالايام المقدسة.  امين 
                      اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2009)

mbn قال:


> نصيحة هامة
> لاتقعوا ضحية الامور الملحة فعلى الامد البعيد كثير من هذه الامور
> لن تكون لة اهمية البتة بينما ما نفعله مع اطفالنا الان ستكون له اهمية ابدية


 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 


وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2009)

nosa adel قال:


> _*جميل جدا الموضوع ده يا كوكو ميرسى كتير عليه *_
> 
> _*ربنا يباركك يا جميل*_​
> 
> _*وانا بجد مش لاقيه كلام اعبر بيه عن حبى لمنتدى الكنيسة انا فعلا مش برتاح غير فيه ومع الاعضاء اللى هنا ويمكن الصمت يبقى احلى من اى كلام اقوله للمنتدى ولااعضاء*_​


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا نوسا 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## فافاستار (11 فبراير 2009)

اتمنى للمنتدى المزيد والمزيد من النجاح والتقدم دائما


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *الموضوع حلو جدا يا كوكو*
> 
> *احب اسيب ذكرى بالايه دى*​
> 
> ...


ايــــــ†ــــــه جميله

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سويتى  

وعلى الايه الجميله 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2009)

vemy قال:


> يا عينى على الافكار النيرة يا كوكو....وادى كلمتى يا سيدى:
> "بالحب بالايمان بالصدق بالحنان يفضل منتدانا فى امان"
> شكرااااااااااااااا على الموضوع ...فكرته لذيذة اوى


 


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فيمى ​
وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه ​ 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## vemy (11 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فيمى ​
> وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه ​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



شكرا كوكو......الصراحة موضوعك هو الى راااائع


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 فبراير 2009)

*بـــــــــــــ:smil16:ـــــــــــخ

ودى الذكرة بتاعتى معاكم بقى :t33::t33:

علشان مش تنسونى :smil12:

ميرسى ياكوكو*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 فبراير 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *بـــــــــــــ:smil16:ـــــــــــخ
> 
> ودى الذكرة بتاعتى معاكم بقى :t33::t33:
> 
> ...


*
هو حد يقدر ينسي بكيزة
قصدي مرمر هانم:t30:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 فبراير 2009)

لا ماهى بكيزة مش تتنسى طالما زغلول وراها 

قصدى بيشوووو 

ههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2009)

انا المنتدى بالنسبالى بيتى التانى اللى مقدرش استغنى عنه ابدا 

لان فيه اجمل اسره كبيره ابتداء من روك اللى جمعنا ربنا يباركه

لغايه العضو المبتدء

ربنا يبارك كل القائمين عليه 

شكراااااااااااااا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2009)

mayaa قال:


> [كل سنة واتم طيبيين بمناسب صوم يونان
> شكرا ع المجهود الرائع
> واحب اقول ان فعلا يا جماعة الايام دى بتكون جميلة جدا وفرصة الواحد يراجع نفسة
> ويعرف اد اية ربنا بيحبةو يعيش معاة
> ...


 

عندك حق فعلا 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم ​
وعلى تنبيهك لينا ​​

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2009)

فافاستار قال:


> اتمنى للمنتدى المزيد والمزيد من النجاح والتقدم دائما


 


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فافاستار

وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2009)

*أخواتى الاعزا ء بدأت معكم من أول الطريق  ووصلت  لنائب  وذلك بسبب محبتكم الكبيره وتشجعيكم ليا فأحببت أن أسجل هنا كلمة محبه لكل فرد من أفراد أسرتنا الجميله أسرة منتديات الكنيسه التى بفضل المحبه  التى تجمع ما بين أفراد أسرتها أصبح مكان يجمعنا بصفه دائمه يومياً بلا أنقطاع الا مع الظروف القهريه التى لادخل لنا بها .. أتمنى من كل قلبى أن تظل المحبه موجوده بنفس القدر بل أتمناها تزيد وتنمو لان المحبه هى رسالتنا التى أخذناها عن السيد المسيح ..اتمنى أن ينال كل عضو جديد سجل بالمنتدى نفس القدر من المحبه والاهتمام لننشأ جيلاً جديداً من فرسان المنتدى لانها رساله ممتده لن تتوقف برحيل شخص أو انضمام جديد.
ميرسى يا كوكو انك سمحتلى بالمشاركه فى موضوعك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك  ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2009)

*يثبت لفتره​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *بـــــــــــــ:smil16:ـــــــــــخ*​
> 
> *ودى الذكرة بتاعتى معاكم بقى :t33::t33:*​
> *علشان مش تنسونى :smil12:*​
> ...


هههههههههههههههه

هوه احنا نقدر ننسى مرمر بردوا 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مرمر 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> انا المنتدى بالنسبالى بيتى التانى اللى مقدرش استغنى عنه ابدا ​
> 
> لان فيه اجمل اسره كبيره ابتداء من روك اللى جمعنا ربنا يباركه​
> لغايه العضو المبتدء​
> ...


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كاندى ​ 
وعلى المشاركه الاكثر من رااااااااائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *أخواتى الاعزا ء أبتدأت معكم من أول الطريق ووصلت لان أكون نائب وذلك بسبب محبتكم الكبيره وتشجعيكم ليا فأحببت أن أسجل هنا كلمة محبه لكل فرد من أفراد أسرتنا الجميله أسرة منتديات الكنيسه التى بفضل المحبه التى تجمع ما بين أفراد أسرتها أصبح مكان يجمعنا بصفه دائمه يومياً بلا أنقطاع الا مع الظروف القهريه التى لادخل لنا بها .. أتمنى من كل قلبى أن تظل المحبه موجوده بنفس القدر بل أتمناها تزيد وتنمو لان المحبه هى رسالتنا التى أخذناها عن السيد المسيح ..اتمنى أن ينال كل عضو جديد سجل بالمنتدى نفس القدر من المحبه والاهتمام لننشأ جيلاً جديداً من فرسان المنتدى لانها رساله ممتده لن تتوقف برحيل شخص أو انضمام جديد.​*
> 
> *ميرسى يا كوكو انك سمحتلى بالمشاركه فى موضوعك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك *​


انا الالى ميرررسى يا دونا على مشاركتك الجميله 

ومرووووورك المتميز والكلام الجميل ده 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *يثبت لفتره​*


ميرررسى كتيييييير على تثبيت الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## داريااه (13 فبراير 2009)

مهما رايت وواجهت المشاكل والمصايب فلا تياس وخلي املك في ربنا كبير لانه ربنا اكيد هيحل الامر بالشكل المناسب وبالشكل اللي ربنا عاوزه مش انت اللي عاوزه لانه في حكمة من الامر دة..يبارككم الرب يسوع المسيح  داريااه


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا داريااه 



وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (13 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل يا كوكو
و اللى اقدر اقدمه من ذكرى هو :
" قبل الكسر الكبرياء وقبل السقوط تشامخ الروح "​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا هوكا


وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ponponayah (14 فبراير 2009)

انا مطمن وانا وياة اصلو نقشنى على كفية 
ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بونبونايه

وعلى المشاركه الاكثر من راااااااااائعه  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 فبراير 2009)

يا اللى مش لاقى لحياتك اى معنى
ايوه عايش بس عيشه بطعم موت
كل ما تقوم من جراحك تلقى طعنه
و الصراخ مكتوم فى قلبك ماله صوت
و الالم باين عليك
و الندم مالى عنيك
قوم تعالى للى حبك
قوم تعالى
للمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــسيح​


----------



## GeGE Kerolles (15 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جميل يا كــــــــــو كـــــــــــو*
* فكـــــــــــــــره رائعـــــــــــه بجد*
*راس الحكمه مخافه الله.....*
*يارب لا تبكتنى على خطيه ولا تؤدبنى بغضبك*


----------



## مديون للمسيح (16 فبراير 2009)

*ماذا ينتفع الأنسان لو ربح العالم كله و خسر نفسه​*
الموضوع جميل جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2009)

نيفين ثروت قال:


> يا اللى مش لاقى لحياتك اى معنى​
> ايوه عايش بس عيشه بطعم موت
> كل ما تقوم من جراحك تلقى طعنه
> و الصراخ مكتوم فى قلبك ماله صوت
> ...


 

روووووووعه يا نيفين 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا باشا

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2009)

gege kerolles قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا كــــــــــو كـــــــــــو*
> *فكـــــــــــــــره رائعـــــــــــه بجد*
> *راس الحكمه مخافه الله.....*
> *يارب لا تبكتنى على خطيه ولا تؤدبنى بغضبك*


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جى جى 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## emadsamoel (16 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## max mike (16 فبراير 2009)

*سلام ونعمة على فكرة موضوع جميل جدا

وكلمتى هى :
*


*مهما تكاتفت الظلمات مع النور​فكل ليل الى نهار​وكل ظلم الى أنهيار​*
*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معنا آميـــــــــــــن*


----------



## eriny roro (16 فبراير 2009)

مرسى على الموضوع الرائع بجد
انا بحب الجملة دى
نحن لا ندرى المستقبل ماذا سيكون ولكن ندرى امرا واحدا وهو ان المستقبل فى يد اللة 
وكمان بحب المقولة دى(حط المسيح اللى بيحبك قدام عيونك هتلاقى حضنه بيضمك لما تزيد همومك)
عايزة اقول حاجة كمان انى بجد بحب المنتدى جدا وبجد استفدت منة كتير قوى وربنا يبارك كل اعضاء المنتدى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 فبراير 2009)

emadsamoel قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعبكم


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا عماد


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 فبراير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *سلام ونعمة على فكرة موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> وكلمتى هى :
> *
> ...


 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا باشا

وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 فبراير 2009)

eriny roro قال:


> مرسى على الموضوع الرائع بجد
> 
> انا بحب الجملة دى
> نحن لا ندرى المستقبل ماذا سيكون ولكن ندرى امرا واحدا وهو ان المستقبل فى يد اللة
> ...


ميرررسى كتيرعلى مرووورك يا ايرينى ​
وعلى مشاركتك الاكثر من رااااااااائعه ​​

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (19 فبراير 2009)

*"من يهيئ للغراب صيده ، إذ تنعب (أي تصرخ ببكاء) فراخه إلى الله، و تتردد (أي تطل برأسها) لعدم القوت (أي الطعام

الرب يسمع صوت صراخ صغار الغربان من قسوه الام التي حين تصطاد تأكل هي اولا ثم تذهب لتصطاد غيره لاولادها
الرب يري بكاء الصغار فيهيي صيد للغراب الام لتعود به بسرعه لتطعم ولادها
انها ايه مشجعه جدا جدا جدا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مينا 

وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه 


ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## salem-sunaid (21 فبراير 2009)

بارك الربحياتكم اخواني جميعا وجعلني واياكم من الابناء الصالحين اتمنى ان انضم الى اي من المجموعات التي تضمكم اخواني اضيفوني


----------



## salem-sunaid (21 فبراير 2009)

salem-sunaid قال:


> بارك الربحياتكم اخواني جميعا وجعلني واياكم من الابناء الصالحين اتمنى ان انضم الى اي من المجموعات التي تضمكم اخواني اضيفوني



سلام ونعمه من اله العزه والنصر


----------



## salem-sunaid (21 فبراير 2009)

اليك الهي يامن تغفر الذنوب والخطايا اسكن قلبي فانت الشفيع وانت المخلص الروحي


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2009)

اهلا بيك معانا يا سالم 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم  


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## GogoRagheb (23 فبراير 2009)

*انا هو معكم كل الايام
والي الانقضاء

يارب ابعد عن الشيطان وكل شروره​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جوجو


وعلى كلمتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## totaagogo (26 فبراير 2009)

*اجعل اليوم يوم توبتك لئلا ياتيك الموت فى هذه الليلة ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا توتا


وعلى مشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ramy9000 (27 فبراير 2009)

انت إللى تملي العين و تملي القلب ياربى يسوع
و أم النور تدبر الأمور​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا رامى

وعلى جملتك الرائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## islam.sayed (27 فبراير 2009)

اتمني من الله ان يسود السلام كل العالم
وان تبقي الكلمة الطيبه مبداء حوارنا ومسك ختامنا


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 فبراير 2009)

لا تعتمد على نفسك فى المصاعب ولكن اترك نفسك لخالقك لانه يعلم الطريق الصحيح فلا تتذمر ان كان الطريق به مصاعب لان فى النهايه ستجد النجاه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا موفى 

 وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## monygirl (1 مارس 2009)

الدموع المتولدة من الصلاة لا يكف عن ان يطلبها بلجاجة كل حين يشهد على ذللك القديس ارسانيوس الذى كانت الدموع هى تسبحتة الصامتة الدائمة 
فالدموع هى ام وبنت الصلاة


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مونى 

وعلى كلمتك الرائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 مارس 2009)

اذا اردت شى بقوه فاطلق صراحه فان عاد لك فهو ملك لك الى الابد وان لم يعد فهو لم يكن لك من البدايه 
فكره جميله جدا الفكره دى يا استاذى كوكو
ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## بدرية (6 مارس 2009)

_أيهاى ألدم و ألماء اللذان تدفقا من قلب يسوع كنبع رحمة لنا .... انني أثق بكما_


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> اذا اردت شى بقوه فاطلق صراحه فان عاد لك فهو ملك لك الى الابد وان لم يعد فهو لم يكن لك من البدايه
> فكره جميله جدا الفكره دى يا استاذى كوكو
> ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
> اذكرونى فى صلواتكم



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا البطل


وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2009)

بدرية قال:


> _أيهاى ألدم و ألماء اللذان تدفقا من قلب يسوع كنبع رحمة لنا .... انني أثق بكما_



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بدريه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mbn (8 مارس 2009)

كيف تقضى ساعة مع الرب يسوع[/CENTER][/CENTER][/CEN
[/LIST][/CENTER](اهكذا ما قدرتم ان تسهراو​معى ساعة واحدة)       متى 40:26   
التسبحة التى تلا ئم الوقت صلاة الاجبية
 (:smi102:      مزمور 3:63​


----------



## Coptic Adel (8 مارس 2009)

*أجمل أخوات وأحلي شباب مسيحي بجد شوفتهم هنا*

*بعيدا عن أي كلمات مجاملة أو شئ من هذا القبيل*

*أتمني الا اترككم أبدااا وان أظل معكم دائما *

*شكرا يا احلي كوكو لموضوعك الجميل ده*​


----------



## كيرو عماد (10 مارس 2009)

وجهك يارب اطلب لا تحجب وجهك عنى      سلام ونعمة يسوع المسيح مع الكل  الى الامام دائما


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 مارس 2009)

*التنافس مع الذات هو أفضل تنافس في العالم ،
 وكلما تنافس الإنسان مع نفسه كلما تطور ، 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




بحيث لا يكون اليوم كما كان بالأمس ،
 ولا يكون غداً كما هو اليوم .​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 مارس 2009)

*فعلا موضوع جميل
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك أخى kokoman 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مارس 2009)

mbn قال:


> كيف تقضى ساعة مع الرب يسوع[/center][/center][/cen
> [/list]
> [/center](اهكذا ما قدرتم ان تسهراو​معى ساعة واحدة)       متى 40:26
> 
> ...



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## عادل اسحق (13 مارس 2009)

يارب كلمتك دائمة فى السموات الى الابد والى جيل فجيل حقك اسست الارض فهى ثابتة بامرك والنهار ايضا ثابت لان كل الاشياء متعبده لك


----------



## عادل اسحق (13 مارس 2009)

يارب كلمتك دائمة فى السموات الى الابد والى جيل فجيل حقك اسست الارض فهى ثابتة بامرك والنهار ايضا ثابت لان كل الاشياء متعبده لك


----------



## mbn (13 مارس 2009)

تابع.....كيف تقضى ساعة مع الرب يسوع:8_8_35[1]:

(2)الشكر 

(اشكروا فى كل شىء لأن هذه هى مشيئة الله فى المسيح يسوع من جهتكم)
1تس18:5
+اشكر الله على البركات الروحية التى أغدقها عليك حديثا....

+أشكر على البركات المادية (كبيرة وصغيرة)..

+اشكر على البركات الجسمانية.


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مارس 2009)

elsalib قال:


> *أجمل أخوات وأحلي شباب مسيحي بجد شوفتهم هنا*
> 
> *بعيدا عن أي كلمات مجاملة أو شئ من هذا القبيل*
> 
> ...



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا عادل

وعلى كلاماتك الرائعه 
 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مارس 2009)

كيرو عماد قال:


> وجهك يارب اطلب لا تحجب وجهك عنى      سلام ونعمة يسوع المسيح مع الكل  الى الامام دائما



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كيرو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مارس 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *التنافس مع الذات هو أفضل تنافس في العالم ،
> وكلما تنافس الإنسان مع نفسه كلما تطور ،
> 
> 
> ...




ميرررسى كتير يا مارثا 

على كلمتك الاكثر من رااااااائعه 


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مارس 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *فعلا موضوع جميل
> الرب يبارك تعب محبتك أخى kokoman
> الرب يباركك​*



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مارثا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مارس 2009)

عادل اسحق قال:


> يارب كلمتك دائمة فى السموات الى الابد والى جيل فجيل حقك اسست الارض فهى ثابتة بامرك والنهار ايضا ثابت لان كل الاشياء متعبده لك



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا عادل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مارس 2009)

mbn قال:


> تابع.....كيف تقضى ساعة مع الرب يسوع:8_8_35[1]:
> 
> (2)الشكر
> 
> ...



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (13 مارس 2009)

_موضوعك دة يا كوكو 
من حلاوتة خلانى ادمع
لانى بجد مش عارفة من غير المنتدى ومن غيركوا انا هيحصلي ايه
انا اتعلقت بيكوا اوى وصعب عليا اوى اسيبكوا بجد 

بس كل الي اقدر اقولوا 
انى مش هنساكوا لان انتوا دلوقتى بقيتوا حياتى 
وصعب على الواحد اوى انه يسب حياتة ما دام بيحبها
وانا بحبكوا اوى 
وصدقونى انتوا ماتعرفوش حالتى كانت عاملة ازاى في الفترة اللي فاتت 
كنت حاسة ان روحى رايحة منى 
كنت حاسة انى مش عايشة 
كأن واحد جة وسرق اعز ما املك 
كل اللي اقدر اقولة انى عمرى ماهنساكوا وتأكدوا من دة مليون في المية 
يا اغلى الناس واغلى منتدى 
وابجد شرف كبير اوى اوى اوى ليا انى ابقي واحدة منكوا


ماتتخيلوش اد ايه كانت ساعدتى لما دخلت من يومين ولاقيت رسايل كتير اوى معايدات وناس كتير بتسأل عليا


بجد صعب اوى انى انساكم 


من غيركم انا مش حاجة​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بنت الملك

وعلى مشاركتك الاكثر من راااااااااائعه 
 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## mbn (14 مارس 2009)

الصلاة من اجل الاخرين ومن




                              اجل الخدمة فى كل مكان


      (فأطلب أول كل شىء ان تقام طلبات وصلوات وابتهالات وشكرات لأجل جميع الناس)
                                                                                         2تى1:2_3


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم
​ 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## متيكو (15 مارس 2009)

ليس كل مايلمع ذهب


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2009)

مقوله جميله 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا متيكو

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## رحيق (16 مارس 2009)

ليسى من الصعب ان اضحي من اجل انسان...لكن من الصعب ان نجد لانسا ن الذي يستحق التضحيه​


----------



## ناوناو (16 مارس 2009)

*جيد أن ينتظر الإنسان ويتوقع بسكوت خلاص الرب ....... يجلس وحده ويسكت ....... لعله يوجد رجاء*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2009)

رحيق قال:


> ليسى من الصعب ان اضحي من اجل انسان...لكن من الصعب ان نجد لانسا ن الذي يستحق التضحيه​



ميررررسى على مروووورك يا رحيق 

وعلى كلمتك الجميله 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2009)

ناوناو قال:


> *جيد أن ينتظر الإنسان ويتوقع بسكوت خلاص الرب ....... يجلس وحده ويسكت ....... لعله يوجد رجاء*



ميررررسى على مروورك يا ناوناو 

وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 مارس 2009)

*عندما تطرحك الدنيا بتجربها على ركبتيك فانها تجعلك فى الوضع الامثل للصلاة ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا انجى 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## aymanfilly (19 مارس 2009)

God bless and save you


----------



## جوجو جيرو (22 مارس 2009)

اسمى انواع المعرفه تظهر فى مخافة الرب 
ميرسى ليكم قوى لونستونى انا ما انساكوش


----------



## ezat_avocat (22 مارس 2009)

*اخواني الاحباء*
*سلام ومحبة الرب يسوع تكون معكم*
*كم يسعدني ويشرفني ان اكون من ضمن اعضاء هذا المنتدي الذي طالما يسمع جميع الشعوب الغير مؤمنة صوت الرب يسوع من خلال مايقدمه المنتدي من اعلان ونشر محبة يسوع المسيح وخلاصة لجميع الامم 0*
*وكم يسعدني ان اقدم خالص التهاني للاعضاء الجدد المشرفين علي هذا الموقع متمنيا من ربنا يسوع المسيح ان يثبت خطاهم ويساندهم علي مهامهم نحو رفع راية الصليب لكي يمجد جميع الشعوب اسم مخلصنا يسوع المسيح 000*
*سلام ونعمة رب المجد 000*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مارس 2009)

جوجو جيرو قال:


> اسمى انواع المعرفه تظهر فى مخافة الرب
> ميرسى ليكم قوى لونستونى انا ما انساكوش



ميرررسى على مرورك يا جوجو

وعلى مشاركتك
 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## نوسو (24 مارس 2009)

ان صعدت عليك روح المتسلط فلا تترك مكانك لان الهدوء يسكن خطايا عظيمه


----------



## ellordpepo (24 مارس 2009)

انا اسف فعلا دى اول مره ارد فيها لكن كان من المفروض انى ارد دايما لان كل حاجه فى المنتدى هنا فعلا جميله و ربنا يبارك حياتكم                                                                                                  ابانوب


----------



## pino_m (25 مارس 2009)

انا مشفتش حد صادق غيرك انت يا رب في كل حياتي لم اري الصدق الا فيك وحدك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مارس 2009)

نوسو قال:


> ان صعدت عليك روح المتسلط فلا تترك مكانك لان الهدوء يسكن خطايا عظيمه



ميرررسى على مرورك يا نوسو 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## petro2010 (27 مارس 2009)

أنا بقى شايف الحياة سودااااااااااااااااااااااا على الاخر وعايش فى هموم ملهاش نهاية وانا عارف ان ده كله بسبب ابتعادى عن ربنا وبسبب ارتباطى الخاطئ بانسانة يمكن ضحكت عليا ووهمتنى انها هى كل الحياة وبعد ما اعطتنى كل شئ فجأة اخدت كل شئ بس ان ثقتى فى ربنا انه اكيد مختارلى الافضل وانه اكيد مش ناسينى وقريب خالص هطلع من التعب النفسى اللى انا فيه وعلى فكرة انا اشتركت فى المنتدى ده مخصوص علشان اكتب الكلام ده :smi411:


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مارس 2009)

اهلا بيك معانا يا بيتروا 

القى على الرب همك وهوه يعولك 

صلى لربنا من قلبك 

وثق دائما انوا هيريحك ويبعد عنك الحزن 
​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (27 مارس 2009)

كنيستي .... 
ستبقى وستظلي دائما الدليل والبرهان لكل مسيحي وغير مسيحي
وستظلي علامه على مر العصور وسراجا لكل ضال أو منتصر
فأنتي الصخره التي يحتمي بها الخائف والضال
والصخره التي يتحطم عليها كل تجارب الشيطان​
امضاء: محامي مسيحي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مروووورك  يا محامينا 

وعلى كلاماتك الرائعه 

   ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## doooody (28 مارس 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا علي الفكرة الرائعة 

*اذا ارت شيئا بشدة فاأطلق سراحة فان عاد اليك هو ملك لك لابد وان لم يعد فهو لم يكن لك من البداية *


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مروووورك  يا دودى

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مارس 2009)

*انا بقي مش هؤل جمله انا هؤل قصه قصيره بس معنها جميل

هناك طائر احب ورده بيضاء
واخذ كل صباح يعبر لها عن حبه
ولكنها لا تبادله الشعور نفسه
وفي يوم من الايام
قالت له سوف احبك
عندما يصير لوني احمر
وعندما سمع الظائر هذا  الكلام
ذهب بسرعه جرح جناحه
ونشر الدماء علي الورده
الي ان اصبح لونها احمر 
وللاسف مات الطائر بعدها


وللاسف كمان دا الللي بيحصل معايا
ومش عارف اعمل ايه

ميرسي كوكو علي الموضوع بجد يستاهل التقيم والتثبيت*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مروووورك  يا عياد 

وعلى قصتك المعبره 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## elfarid (31 مارس 2009)

معك انت ياربى لا اريد شىء على الأرض


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على مروووورك  يا الفريد

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## نسمة الروح (4 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كلمتى لمنتداكم الجميل

((( ان السيد المسيح كان ولا يزال يعيش فى قلوب المؤمنين فى كل مكان وزمان بما قدمه للبشرية من خدمات جليلة لا يتسم بها الا العظماء فلذلك قدرته البشرية وقدرت رسالته العظيمة التى جاء بها فالسلام السلام لكل البشر هكذا دعى الرجل الفذ فتحية له من قلوب تعشقه وتحية لاحبابه من كل الاديان )))


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا نسمه الروح 

وعلى كلامك الاكثر من رااااائع 
 
 الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 أبريل 2009)

مش في كلمه ممكن تساوي مدي الاستفاده اللي استفدتها من منتدي الكنيسة فعلا منتدي رائع

ربنا يبارككم واتمني اكون صديق دائم لكم

اخوكم

 اوريجانوس المصري


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا فندم

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 أبريل 2009)

*انا اؤمن بالمسيحيه كما اؤمن بشروق الشمس، ليس لانني اراها فقط،
 ولكن لانني بواسطتها ارى كل شيء اخر.
================================*

*انا مااعرفش اقول ايه بس حبيت اشارك معاكو *
*مرسي عالموضوع الجميل بجد*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا بنوته 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ميدو سعيد (3 مايو 2009)

مميز انا بين الكون مهما ان كان الصعب يهون 
انا ابنك اللى انت ولدته وكمان سهران على رعايته
غالى وغالى انا يارب عليك ياللى ناقشنى على كفيك


----------



## +نشأت+ (3 مايو 2009)

* 
لا شىء يأتى دون عناء الإ الفقـــــــــــــــــــــر  

 
الفشل هو مجموعة التجارب التى تسبق النجــــــــــاح

لا تتذكرونى*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مايو 2009)

ميدو سعيد قال:


> مميز انا بين الكون مهما ان كان الصعب يهون
> انا ابنك اللى انت ولدته وكمان سهران على رعايته
> غالى وغالى انا يارب عليك ياللى ناقشنى على كفيك



ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا ميدو

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مايو 2009)

+نشأت+ قال:


> *
> لا شىء يأتى دون عناء الإ الفقـــــــــــــــــــــر
> 
> 
> ...



ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا نشأت 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ميدو سعيد (3 مايو 2009)

ميرسى كوكو على ترحيبك ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## ahmed aly (5 مايو 2009)

الإنسان الناجح هو الذى يغلق فمه قبل أن يغلق الناس آذانهم ويفتح أذنيه قبل أن يفتح الناس أفواههم. 


لا تدع لسانك يشارك عينيك عند انتقاد عيوب الآخرين فلا تنس انهم مثلك لهم عيون والسن. 


تستغرق مناقشة المسائل التافهة وقتاً طويلاً لأن بعضنا يعرف عنها اكثر مما يعرف عن المسائل الهامة. 


إذا كان لديك رغيفان فـكُل أحدهما وتصدق بالأخر. 


عندما يمدح الناس شخصاً ، قليلون يصدقون ذلك وعندما يذمونه فالجميع يصدقون. 


لا يوجد رجل فاشل ولكن يوجد رجل بدأ من القاع وبقى فيه. 


اختر كلامك قبل أن تتحدث وأعط للاختيار وقتاً كافياً لنضج الكلام فالكلمات كالثمار تحتاج لوقت كاف حتى ننضج. 


كن على حذر من الكريم إذا أهنته ومن اللئيم إذا أكرمته ومن العاقل إذا أحرجته ومن الأحمق إذا رحمته. 


إذا بلغت القمة فوجه نظرك إلى السفح لترى من عاونك فى الصعود إليها وانظر إلى السماء ليثبت الله أقدامك عليها. 


من عاش بوجهين مات لا وجه له. 


إذا استشارك عدوك فقدم له النصيحة ، لأنه بالاستشارة قد خرج من معاداتك إلى موالاتك. 


تكلم وأنت غاضب .. فستقول اعظم حديث تندم عليه طوال حياتك. 


لا تجادل بليغاً ولا سفيهاً .. فالبليغ يغلبك والسفيه يؤذيك. 


حسن الخلق يستر كثيراً من السيئات كما أن سوء الخلق يغطى كثيراً من الحسنات. 


إذا تشاجر كلبان على غنيمة تكون من نصيب الذئب الذى يأتى على صياحهما. 


من وثق بالله أغناه ومن توكل عليه كفاه ومن خافه قلت مخافته ومن عرفه تمت معرفته 


*أ خـــوكوم فى العــروبـه والمنتدى*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 مايو 2009)

*(ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا)

موضوع جميل  ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2009)

ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا سندريلا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ميدو سعيد (5 مايو 2009)

*شكرا على ترحيبك اخويا كوكو ربنا يباركك ويكون معاك :36_3_11:​*


----------



## magood012 (9 مايو 2009)

عجبني قوي الموضوع 
وخصوصا كلمه 
فعلا الانسان هو اللي بيخلق سواء السعاده او التعاسه لنفسه 
ده طبعا بعد علاقته بربنا طبعا 
ده كلامي لحد مافكر في كلمه احاول تخلي اعضاء المنتدي يفتكروني بيها
مره تانيه الفكره جميله جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا على مروووورك يا ماجد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## magood012 (9 مايو 2009)

العفو كوكو حبيبي 
انت موضوعك جميل ويستاهل المرور
بس في حاجه تانيه
انا كان نفسي اطرح موضوع جديد
نناقشه مع بعض 
بس للاسف مانفعش معرفش ليه
فكنت عايز اعرف ليه 
ياريت ترد عليا
وليك كل الشكر


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 مايو 2009)

ادخل الموضوع ده وانت تعرف السبب 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26650

​​


----------



## zama (23 مايو 2009)

مسيرها تنتهى


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مينا ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## nanenane (26 مايو 2009)

سلام من الرب يسوع يكون لكم جميعا ويتمم عمل محبتكم لتصل كلمات وارشادات تعليمكم الينا فى زمن محتاجين اليكم لتثبيت ايماننا 
اخيكم فى الرب يسوع


----------



## nanenane (26 مايو 2009)

سلام من الرب يسوع يكون لكم جميعا ويتمم عمل محبتكم لتصل كلمات وارشادات تعليمكم الينا فى زمن محتاجين اليكم لتثبيت ايماننا 
اخيكم فى الرب يسوع

بطرس الخاطى المحتاج لصلاتكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بطرس 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مايو 2009)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87802
  
كلمتي هنا

الرب يباركم






​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مورا

​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فيفيان عادل (16 يونيو 2009)

حبيت اشارك معاكم واقول ربنا معاكم وعلي فكرة المنتدي جميل اوي وفي موضيع حلوة اوي واكون سعيدة لو تقبلوني صديقة معاكم في المنتدي


----------



## grges monir (16 يونيو 2009)

*(الأصدقاء الحقيقون يصعب إيجادهم ، يصعب تركهم ، ويستحيل نسيانهم)
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2009)

فيفيان عادل قال:


> حبيت اشارك معاكم واقول ربنا معاكم وعلي فكرة المنتدي جميل اوي وفي موضيع حلوة اوي واكون سعيدة لو تقبلوني صديقة معاكم في المنتدي


 
اهلا بيكى معانا فى المنتدى 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فيفيان​​ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *(الأصدقاء الحقيقون يصعب إيجادهم ، يصعب تركهم ، ويستحيل نسيانهم)*


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جرجس​​ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## koko miro (16 يونيو 2009)

_*ربنا موجود*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كوكو ميرو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mansour (17 يونيو 2009)

*يارب ياسوع المسيح ارحمنى انا الخاطى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا منصور​ 
وعلى كلمتك الجميله 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## selvia hani (18 يونيو 2009)

أحب أشاركم بحاجة بسيطة ساعات الشيطان بيقول كلام مش حقيقى اوعى حد يسمع كلامه تمسك بكلمة الرب وحده علشان تقدر تنتصر بيها عليه


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا سلفيا ​
وعلى كلمتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## هيلبيس (26 يونيو 2009)

بصراحة المنتدى دة اجمل منتدى انا دخلتة و انا بستمتع لما ادخل فيه بسبب مواضيعه الجميلة جدا و موضوع كتابة ذكرى موضوع جميل اوى و ابتكار جديد ربنا يبارك عملكم و مرسى على مجهودكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جى جى غبريال (27 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يباركك ويقويك ياكوكو بجد فكرة جميلة انا اختكم جيهان ودى اول مشاركة لى وعايزة اقول مقولة انا بحبها اووووووى   ( لاتندم على الماضى ولا تفكر فى المستقبل لئلا يفوتك الحاضر )                                                صلوا من اجلى


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يونيو 2009)

اهلا بيكى يا جى جى معانا فى المنتدى 

ونتمنى لكى قضاء وقت سعيد معنا 

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## pocy cat (30 يونيو 2009)

انا مش عارفة اقول ايه 
بس مش هلاقى احسن من انى ربنا يحفظنا دايما ف حماه ويجمعنا دايما وهو معانا


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يونيو 2009)

قولتى احلا كلام ممكن يتقال 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 يوليو 2009)

اولا فكرة بجد تجنن يا كوكو حلووووووووة خالص 
و كان نفسي اكتب حاجة هنا من ساعة ما ابتديت اشارك في المنتدى 
بس كنت بمخمخ في حاجة جامدة كدة 
تفتكروني بيها

اول حاجة هكتب شعاري 

من لا يحب لن يعرف الله لأن الله محبة

ثانيا شخبطة كدة بسيطة كتبتها علشان تفتكروني بيها 

طفل صغير قلبه سعيد
والاحزان تهرب لبعيد
ماسيك ايد مع ايد
الافرح فى القلب تزيد
حابب ربه حب شديد
وقلبه عمره ما يبقى وحيد
علشان حب الرب اكيد
طفل صغير وابتساماته حب وسلام
يضحك يلعب قلبة سعيد طول الايام
فرحان ديماً فرح حقيقي مش اي كلام
عايش ويا يسوع حاسس ديماً بامان
نايم ديماً جوة فى حضنة
ومنقوش على كفة كمان
كل العالم يحزن جداً 
لكن هو سعيد فرحان
لافارق حب وكرة ولافرقه غربة اوطان
وابتسامته حلوة رقيقه مليانا طيبة وحنان
علشان ربه ساكن قلبه فى كل اوان
يضحك يلعب او يتشاقه مش فارقة معه الازمان
محروس ديماً بيسبح بالالحان
رافع عينه وقلبه ديماً للديان
انا مشتاق ارجع من تاني زي زمان
طفل صغير قلبه بريء ....
مش تايه ولا حيران
ولا بيبكي م الاحزان
ولا بيكرة ولا بيحقد ولا تعبان
ولا خايف من عمر بيجري....
ولا فرقه معه الازمان
سايب قلبه فى حضن الهه
لما بيبعد يرجع يجري لحضن ابوه ويعيش فى امان
ويعود قلبه يكون فرحان 
ويفكر لما بيبعد ازاي بيكون تعبان
عايش تايه مش حاسس اي امان
نفسى اكون طفل صغير
فرحان ديماً كلي ايمان
وابتساماتي تفرح قلوب تايها من الاحزان
وارسم فرحه فى كل قلوب بني الانسان
واعلن ليهم مجد يسوع حضن الراحة للتعبان
مرسى وميناء وبر امان فاتح ديماً الاحضان
للمضايق والمجروح والحيران والحزنان
حتي الخاطي ويا يسوع بقاله مكان
يرفع قلبه هيلاقى اجمل احضان
حضن حب وطيبة وحنان
حضن رب اله ديان 
يغفر يمحي كل أثام


معلش هي طويلة شوية بس حبيت اشاركم بيها 

اذكرني  ديما في صلاتك
اختك الغلبانة 
موري​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مورى ​

وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fadi_ahdi (9 يوليو 2009)

سلام الله هو الايمان الذي يطرد المخاوف وبنزع القلق ويهب الشجاعة والامل
في القلوب اليائسة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فادى


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sweet heart (9 يوليو 2009)

قيل عن العزيمة 
قطفو الزهرة قالت / من ورائي برعم سوف يثور 
قطعو البرعم قالت / يوجد غيره في رحم الجذور
اقتلعو الجذور قالت / من اجل هذا خبّأت البذور ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اشرف مجدى (12 يوليو 2009)

قلت السعاده موجوده /ولكنها تزول 
                                         :t25:  قلت الحب يدوم كصير ولكنه فالاخر ينتهى بالكره  :t25:
                   :new8:  :sami73:  ولكن حب الله يسوع  يدوم ولا يزول حتى بعد الموت   :smile01 :new8:


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا أشرف 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Bent Christ (13 يوليو 2009)

*نوح راح لحاله   و الطوفان   استمر

مركبنا   تايهه لسه  مش   لاقيه   بر

آه  م  الطوفان   وآهين يا بر  الأمان

إزاي   تبان   و   الدنيا  غرقانه  شر

عجبي !!​*من رباعيات صلاح جاهين


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (13 يوليو 2009)

خمس أشياء بالحياة .....
فرح .. حزن .. نجاح .. حب .. ذكرى ..
أتمنى لكم الاولى ..
ويُبعد عنكم الثانية ..
وأن تسعون للثالثة ..
ولكم مني الرابعة ..
وتذكروني بصلاتكم الخامسة ..​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا الملكه ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​​​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

_بجد   كلمتى مش مهمة بس مفيش   اكتر من انك تقول  _
_بغيابك روحى تروح وماتى  شوفتك تعود  دة لحبيبى المنتدى_

_ام الكلمه التى من الله _
_هى ايه بس مش فا كرها_
_وبتقول اللى بيجمعة ربنا ميقدرش يفرقه انسان _
_صح ؟_​


----------



## dodo jojo (15 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> أكتب لنا كلمه تبقى ذكرى منك للأبد ...
> 
> 
> ...



موضوع جمييييل جداااا يا كوكو وياريت تفتكرونى دايما بالكلمه الانا هقولها دلوقتى

كنت مكتئب فذبت لمنتدى الكنيسه فوجدت السعاده تغمرنى والفرح يملانى والمسيح يحضنى والكنيسه اهتمت بيه اصحابى وصحباتى افتكرونى دايما اوعوااا تنسوووونى ابدا:Love_Letter_Open:
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك يا ك و ك و


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _بجد كلمتى مش مهمة بس مفيش اكتر من انك تقول _
> 
> _بغيابك روحى تروح وماتى شوفتك تعود دة لحبيبى المنتدى_​
> _ام الكلمه التى من الله _
> ...


 

ما يجمعه الله لايفرقه انسان 

بس مش فاكرها بالنص 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جون

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> موضوع جمييييل جداااا يا كوكو وياريت تفتكرونى دايما بالكلمه الانا هقولها دلوقتى
> 
> كنت مكتئب فذبت لمنتدى الكنيسه فوجدت السعاده تغمرنى والفرح يملانى والمسيح يحضنى والكنيسه اهتمت بيه اصحابى وصحباتى افتكرونى دايما اوعوااا تنسوووونى ابدا:love_letter_open:
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك يا ك و ك و


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا دودو​ 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## king gogo (27 يوليو 2009)

انا سعيد اوى ان انا مشترك معاكو فى المنتدى واسعد لانى انا مسيحى وانا افخر ان انا مسيحى  

                                                        وربنا يحافظ عليكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmar sadness (9 أغسطس 2009)

جميل هو الانسان الذى الذى يحب ولا يخدع يصرخ ولا يتالم تدمع عيناه ولايبكى واجمل ابتسامه تلك التى تشق طريقها وسط الدموع
 لذلك عش حياتك وانسا الهموم ولكن لا تنسى من يحبك
sadness


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا مرمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## peter 2008 (12 أغسطس 2009)

_الانسان قوى لكن الخوف يمكن ان يحطمه
الخوف قوى لكن المحبة تطرده خارجا​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا بيتر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ghattas alfi (14 أغسطس 2009)

30::Love_Letter_Send:
انا عايش وكلي خطايا .. انت وحدك تقدر تسامح
انا عايش ودمعي معايا .. انت وحدك ليها ماسح
ادخل قلبي يا فاديا .. اعيش معاك وانت معايا
حبيبي ياربي فرح قلبي .. والمس بيدك كل حياتي
30:30:


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sola بنت الملك (17 أغسطس 2009)

بجد   فكرة حلوة***انما النجاح الحقيقى هو ان تكسب الناس تربحهم 
لان رابح النفوس حكيم(ام 11_30)


----------



## KARL (17 أغسطس 2009)

+ربنا موجود+
+كله للخير+
+مسيرها تنتهى+​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أغسطس 2009)

sola بنت الملك قال:


> بجد فكرة حلوة***انما النجاح الحقيقى هو ان تكسب الناس تربحهم
> لان رابح النفوس حكيم(ام 11_30)


 
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أغسطس 2009)

karl قال:


> +ربنا موجود+
> 
> +كله للخير+
> 
> +مسيرها تنتهى+​


 
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا كارل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## monmooon (25 أغسطس 2009)

*لا يهم العالم اذا كنت تبكى او تبتسم فابتسم افضل لك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا مون مون
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maroo maroo (29 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسى اوى على الفكرة الجميلة اوى دى وانا حب اول الاية الجميلة دى
القادر ان يفعل فوق كل شى اكثر جدا مما نطلب او نفتكر حسب القوة التى تعمل فينا
ميرسى على تعبك وربنا يباركك


----------



## pop201 (29 أغسطس 2009)

كلمة الرب.... القلب أخدع من كل شئ وهو نجس من يعرفه

كلمتي هنا  ....لا تجادل الأحمق ، فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما

شكرآ كوكو للموضوع الجميل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أغسطس 2009)

maroo maroo قال:


> ميرسى اوى على الفكرة الجميلة اوى دى وانا حب اول الاية الجميلة دى
> القادر ان يفعل فوق كل شى اكثر جدا مما نطلب او نفتكر حسب القوة التى تعمل فينا
> ميرسى على تعبك وربنا يباركك


 
ميررررسى على مرووورك ياميرو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أغسطس 2009)

pop201 قال:


> كلمة الرب.... القلب أخدع من كل شئ وهو نجس من يعرفه​
> 
> 
> كلمتي هنا ....لا تجادل الأحمق ، فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما​
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا اندرو 
وعلى مشاركاتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## للو (1 سبتمبر 2009)

يارب ياسيد حياتي لاتتركني لنزواتي ولاتدعني اسقط بسببها


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم
وعلى مشاركاتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## samir1 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة *
*كم أنا سعيد بإكتشاف هذا الصرح العظيم*
*وكم أنا في أمس الحاجة إليه ليأخذ بيدي*
*لأنني كنت تائها في عتمة الظلام*
*و بلمسة الرب يسوع له كل المجد  شع في قلبي النور*
*وأمتلئت حياتي بالسعادة والإطمئنان*
*لك كل المجد من الآن والى الأبد  آآآآآآآآآآمين*
*شكرا عزيزي على هذه الفرصة *
*موضوع جد رائع   *


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 سبتمبر 2009)

اهلا بيك معانا يا سمير 
نتمنى لك التواصل 
ميرررسى على مرورك ​
ومشاركتك الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حبك كفاية (9 سبتمبر 2009)

انا فرحانة جدا انى انا اخيرا اشتركت معاكم فى المنتدى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2009)

اهلا بيكى معانا فى المنتدى 
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## love2be (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*shar what you can to benfit the other​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*thanks *​


----------



## Maria Salib (15 سبتمبر 2009)

samir1 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة *
> *كم أنا سعيد بإكتشاف هذا الصرح العظيم*
> *وكم أنا في أمس الحاجة إليه ليأخذ بيدي*
> *لأنني كنت تائها في عتمة الظلام*
> ...



صدقت يا سمير
وربنا يبارك محبتكم
وعاوزه اوصل صوتى لابونا وسيدنا الاكبر البابا شنوده
اقوله بحبك
كل ما اشوف صورتك او اشوفك فى التليفزيون اتجنن علشان اترمى بين ايديك الطاهره
واتمنى انك تشفعلى عند ربنا ويقبلنى عنده
بحبكم
بحب الرب وحب العدرا
واتمنى لكم السعاده دايما والدوام


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2009)

saly soweilm قال:


> صدقت يا سمير
> وربنا يبارك محبتكم
> وعاوزه اوصل صوتى لابونا وسيدنا الاكبر البابا شنوده
> اقوله بحبك
> ...


 
*ربنا يديم لنا حياته قداسه البابا*
*ميررررسى على مروورك يا سالى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## وطني (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*لا تفكر في المفقود حتي لا تفقد الموجود *


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا ايهاب
وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مريم رمسيس (23 سبتمبر 2009)

انا بحبكم كلكم 
وفرحت معاكم كتير


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2009)

يارب ديما 
شكرا على مرورك يا مريم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## artamisss (24 سبتمبر 2009)

كان ليا الشرف  انى اكون من اوائل الناس اللى افتتحت  المنتدى وحملت على عاتقها  تطوير ركن الشبابيات 
يمكن ناس كتير ماتفتكرنيش  او متعرفنيش
بس المنتدى ده عمل معايا حاجات حلوة كتير  وكسبت منه صداقات كتير جداااااااا

يارب دايما تكونو متميزين  وسلام ل ماى روك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2009)

king man قال:


> *وجهك يارب اطلب لا تحجب وجهك عنى سلام ونعمة يسوع المسيح مع الكل الى الامام دائما*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ميرسى على مروورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2009)

artamisss قال:


> كان ليا الشرف انى اكون من اوائل الناس اللى افتتحت المنتدى وحملت على عاتقها تطوير ركن الشبابيات
> يمكن ناس كتير ماتفتكرنيش او متعرفنيش
> بس المنتدى ده عمل معايا حاجات حلوة كتير وكسبت منه صداقات كتير جداااااااا
> 
> يارب دايما تكونو متميزين وسلام ل ماى روك


 

ميرسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
وعلى كلامك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## جدو كيرلس (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*يجب الايمان بان (كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله)*
*دى كلمتى اللى احب تفتكرونى بيها*

*موضوع جمييييييييل جداااااااااااا كوكو *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (3 أكتوبر 2009)

_*موضوع قى منتهى الجمال يا كوكو*_
_*تسلم ايدك *_

_*كونت نفسى اديك تقيم يا باشا *_

_*ويسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## Maria Salib (4 أكتوبر 2009)

باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
اتمنى كلمتى تكون ذكرى لى ولكم
واذكركم جميعاً بحبى واخلاصى لكم
:smi106: لا تضع الضيقه بينك وبين الله ، لئلا تختفى عنك المعونه الالهية ، فتبقى الضيقة امامك فتشكو و تتذمر .:smi106:
فى الحقيقه
هى كلمة قداسة البابا شنوده
ولكنى اذكر بها نفسى واياكم
مصلية وداعية الرب يسوع ان يشفيه و يعافيه ويحفظه لنا دائماً
وان يمجده ويقدس اسمه فى السموات
امين امين امين
سلام ونعمة رب المجد لكم
بحبك
يا ربى
بحبك يا ام النور
بحب كل من امن بيك ربى
:36_22_26:


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*موضوع قى منتهى الجمال يا كوكو*_
> 
> _*تسلم ايدك *_​
> _*كونت نفسى اديك تقيم يا باشا *_​
> ...


 
ولا يهمك يا حبيبى 
مرورك اكبر تقييم :smil16:
ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا كيرو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2009)

saly soweilm قال:


> باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
> اتمنى كلمتى تكون ذكرى لى ولكم
> واذكركم جميعاً بحبى واخلاصى لكم
> :smi106: لا تضع الضيقه بينك وبين الله ، لئلا تختفى عنك المعونه الالهية ، فتبقى الضيقة امامك فتشكو و تتذمر .:smi106:
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا سالى
وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (4 أكتوبر 2009)

حيات الانسان مثل البخار تظهر قليلا ثم تختفى 
ميرسى جدا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا مرموره
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت كلوج (4 أكتوبر 2009)

_ رد سريع  +اشكركم للغاية على موضوع _
_                    رجعاليسوع+الله قادر يعطيكم ثمر خدمتكم فى البرية.....وفى السم_________اء                                                 _​


----------



## بنت كلوج (4 أكتوبر 2009)

_اختى فى الرب...عاشقة حبيبى البابا كيرلس اشكرك جدا لاننا نحتاج ان نتذكر باستمرار قوة وقرب الله منا........شكراااااااااااااااااا_​


----------



## michalhabib (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*اغفر لمن اخطأ في حقك فانت ابن الغافر للخطايا*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بنت كلوج قال:


> _رد سريع +اشكركم للغاية على موضوع _
> 
> _رجعاليسوع+الله قادر يعطيكم ثمر خدمتكم فى البرية.....وفى السم_________اء _​


 
ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا بنت كلوج
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mano 4 ever (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الله محبه ​مش هلاقي احسن من الكلمه دي 
بأمانه فكره جميله قوي يا كوكو
تسلملنا أفكارك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## jojo_angelic (17 أكتوبر 2009)

قلبــي يرنم لربي من خلال كنيستي كنيسة الرب ويهتــف بحبــه
             هو أنيسي في الطريق هو هداي ورفيقـــــــــي وهو ضيائي في الظــــلام
             أود لو جعلت قلبــي يسلم الامر اليـك فليس لي سواك ربي امكث معي وكن بقربي .


----------



## jojo_angelic (18 أكتوبر 2009)

قلبـــــــي يرنم لربي من خلال كنيستي الحبيبة كنيسة الرب التي
      تجمعنا معا، فلنهتف بحبه وهو أنيسنا في الطريق ورفيقنا في الظلام،
      فلنسبحه لحبـــه ونــوره ولمجــــــد اشكــــــــــــــروه للابــــــــــــــــــــــــد


----------



## magdyzaky (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مواضوع جميل وانا هقول 

استطيع كل *شئ* فى المسيح الذى يقوينى 

مرسى ليك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## folajesus (18 أكتوبر 2009)

انا مهما كبرت صغيرررررررررررررررر ومهما عليت فتعليمى انا بيبى صغير


----------



## غصن زيتون (20 أكتوبر 2009)

كوكو 

_[  لا تنظر الــى مــا يرتســم علــى الوجــوة بــل أنظــر الــى الانســان فــى لحظــة أختيــار " اختبار "  ]_

مشكور أخى على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2009)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *ربنا موجود*​


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2009)

jojo_angelic قال:


> قلبــي يرنم لربي من خلال كنيستي كنيسة الرب ويهتــف بحبــه
> هو أنيسي في الطريق هو هداي ورفيقـــــــــي وهو ضيائي في الظــــلام
> أود لو جعلت قلبــي يسلم الامر اليـك فليس لي سواك ربي امكث معي وكن بقربي .


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا جوجو
وعلى كلماتك الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2009)

magdyzaky قال:


> مواضوع جميل وانا هقول
> 
> استطيع كل *شئ* فى المسيح الذى يقوينى
> 
> مرسى ليك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2009)

folajesus قال:


> انا مهما كبرت صغيرررررررررررررررر ومهما عليت فتعليمى انا بيبى صغير


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم
وعلى الجمله الجميله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2009)

غصن زيتون قال:


> كوكو ​
> 
> _[ لا تنظر الــى مــا يرتســم علــى الوجــوة بــل أنظــر الــى الانســان فــى لحظــة أختيــار " اختبار " ]_​
> مشكور أخى على الموضوع الرائع
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت الرعي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

فحول الرب الهك اللعنه الى بركه لان الرب الهك احبك


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميررررسى على مرورك يا بنت الراعى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 أكتوبر 2009)

معاكم انا فى وسط عائلتى الجميله وبحبكم وبموت فيكم 
هى دى مش جمله بس اعتبروها كدا لحد ماادخل تانى واكتب جمله تعبر عنى


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا توتا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (16 نوفمبر 2009)

الكلمة التي تجرح القلب تؤلم أكثر من الضربة التي تؤلم الجسد:heat:


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا طارق
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mora22 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

جعلت الرب امامى فى كل حين لانه عن يمينى  فلن اتزعزع


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا مارو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ana belle (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*بصباح الالف الثالث بعد في جوع في اطفال مشردين وبكي ودموع *
*خلينا ننهي لحرووب يادول القوية لا للحرب...لا للقهر ... لا للعنصرية*
*انت مين انا ما بسال لكن حسنك قلي مين ولا بغرف اي لون واية دين بعرف انك خيي خييي بالانسانية..*
*بصباح الالف الثالث بفي منفيين في ناس بالمعتقلات صرلن سنين خلينا بمطلع هالعصر والدنيي مشتاقة ننهي الظلم ننهي الخوف والعدالة نتلاقى*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## semosemo (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*ادعونى فى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ahdi (6 ديسمبر 2009)

:sami73::sami73:الرب يسوع المسيح يقوى الكنيسة لتنتصر على الاعداء والمنشقين وجميع اهل البدع كما انتصر القدسين والشهداء ابطال الكنيسة الارثوزكسية[/size][/size][/color][/size]


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مروووك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## harouth (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*اذا بدأت بتقييم الناس , لن تجد الوقت لتحبهم*​


----------



## ستيفان (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ياربي يسوع طهرني وخلصني 
ونور عيني وأبعد عني الضلمة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2009)

harouth قال:


> *اذا بدأت بتقييم الناس , لن تجد الوقت لتحبهم*​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا هاروت 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ستيفان قال:


> ياربي يسوع طهرني وخلصني
> 
> 
> ونور عيني وأبعد عني الضلمة​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا ستيفان
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mora22 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

عندما يعتصر قلبك وتدمع عيناك اعلم ان الله يعد دموعك دمعه دمعه


----------



## روزي86 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مووووووووووووضوع روعه يا كوكو 

بجد تسلم ايدك

وانا عايزه اقولكم

بجد مبسوطه اني سجلت معاكم في المنتدي الجميل ده

وبتمني اني اعرفكم اكتر واكتر ويكون ليا الشرف


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

mora22 قال:


> عندما يعتصر قلبك وتدمع عيناك اعلم ان الله يعد دموعك دمعه دمعه


 


ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا مورا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

روزاية قال:


> مووووووووووووضوع روعه يا كوكو
> 
> بجد تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...


 
منورانا يا روزاية
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عروبي (20 ديسمبر 2009)

من يحب لايستطيع أن يكره


----------



## newman_with_jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*هنالك ثلاث مقولات اعيش عليها 
ليست الشجاعة في مواجهة الموت بل الشجاعة في مواجهة الحياة 
بلدي وان جارت علي عزيزة واهلي وان ضنوا علي كراما 
امن تخلص انت واهل بيتك*​


----------



## عاشقة البحر (25 ديسمبر 2009)

يجب علينا ان نشكر يسوع لانه اتى ليخلصنا؛ وان نسجد له كما سجد الرعاة . ونكون متواضعين مثل يسوع الذي ولد في مغارة فقيرة ومتواضعة


----------



## عادل نسيم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*فكرة جميلة يا كوكو ربنا يباركك ....*
*أجعل يارب حارسا" لفمي . أحفظ باب شفتي ( مزمور 141 : 3 )*


----------



## طحبوش (25 ديسمبر 2009)

احلااااااااااااااااااااااااا الاوقات هنا و اجمل صحاب ......

دي كلمتي طول ما انا معاكم غير اذا طيرونا يا كوكو ههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

عروبي قال:


> من يحب لايستطيع أن يكره


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا عروبى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

newman_with_jesus قال:


> *هنالك ثلاث مقولات اعيش عليها *
> 
> *ليست الشجاعة في مواجهة الموت بل الشجاعة في مواجهة الحياة *
> *بلدي وان جارت علي عزيزة واهلي وان ضنوا علي كراما *
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا نيومان
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشقة البحر قال:


> يجب علينا ان نشكر يسوع لانه اتى ليخلصنا؛ وان نسجد له كما سجد الرعاة . ونكون متواضعين مثل يسوع الذي ولد في مغارة فقيرة ومتواضعة


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *فكرة جميلة يا كوكو ربنا يباركك ....*





عادل نسيم قال:


> *أجعل يارب حارسا" لفمي . أحفظ باب شفتي ( مزمور 141 : 3 )*


ميرررررسى على مروورك يا عادل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

طحبوش قال:


> احلااااااااااااااااااااااااا الاوقات هنا و اجمل صحاب ......
> 
> دي كلمتي طول ما انا معاكم غير اذا طيرونا يا كوكو ههههه



بأذن المسيح موجود معانا 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا طحبوش
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bonguy (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*"اخطأت الي السماء وقدامك ولست مستحقاً ان ادعي لك ابناً اجعلني من احد اجرائك"*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## المايسترو (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلام لكم
يارب يبارك لكل اعضاء المنتدى يارب 2010 تكون سنه جميله عليكم وعليا 
لنا مبسوط جدا انى انا مشارك فى منتدى الكنيسه 
بركه ام المور معانا  
اخوكم فى المسيح  فريد 
المايسترو *
 اذا كانت الخطيه خصومه مع الله 
فالتوبه هى الصلح مع الله


----------



## المايسترو (28 ديسمبر 2009)

[Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]





المايسترو قال:


> *سلام لكم
> يارب يبارك لكل اعضاء المنتدى يارب 2010 تكون سنه جميله عليكم وعليا
> لنا مبسوط جدا انى انا مشارك فى منتدى الكنيسه​بركه ام المور معانا​اخوكم فى المسيح  فريد​المايسترو *
> اذا كانت الخطيه خصومه مع​ الله
> فالتوبه هى الصلح مع الله


​::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## ارتواء (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ماذا ينفع الانسان اذا ربح العالم كله وخسره نفسه !


----------



## ضحكة طفل (3 يناير 2010)

يارب سلام
:smi102:استطيع كل شى في المسيح الذي يقويني:smi102:


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2010)

المايسترو قال:


> *سلام لكم*
> *يارب يبارك لكل اعضاء المنتدى يارب 2010 تكون سنه جميله عليكم وعليا *
> *لنا مبسوط جدا انى انا مشارك فى منتدى الكنيسه *
> *بركه ام المور معانا *
> ...


 
ميرسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2010)

ارتواء قال:


> ماذا ينفع الانسان اذا ربح العالم كله وخسره نفسه !


 
ميرسى على مرووورك يا ارتواء
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> :smi102:استطيع كل شى في المسيح الذي يقويني:smi102:


 
ميرسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## imanrani (5 يناير 2010)

احلي كلمة في الحياة هي السلام


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عاشقه فلسطين (22 يناير 2010)

كلماتي التي اوجهها لكل عضو او عضوه في هذا المنتدى الغالي اقول لكم 
اذا حاصرك ظلام الاحزان والالام ولم يعد في مقدورك شيء لتفعله فلا تيأس فلا بد من قدوم فجر ليبعد هذا الظلام فلا تياس ابد لان لا يأس مع الحياه ولا حياه مع اليأس ​


----------



## عاشقه فلسطين (22 يناير 2010)




----------



## Coptic Man (1 فبراير 2010)

*اقدر اقوله يا ابويا اقدر اقوله حبيبي اقدر اقوله الهي وابويا وحبيبي*​ 
ده اللي اقدر اقوله ههههههههه

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل يا كوكو مان


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 فبراير 2010)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا مينا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABANOB-FARAG (12 فبراير 2010)

شكلى جيت متاخر جدااااا بس فعلا احلى حاجة الذكرى

in go i trust-------as we trust we can do

انا كتبت الكلامدة لانة هو بيتردد على  لسانى كتير  افتكرونى لو حد قال الكلمة دى


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2010)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا ابانوب
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tina mmm (19 فبراير 2010)

يايسوع انا عايز اكمل معاك
قربنى وارشدنى اليك
عاوز دايما امشى فى حماك
احفظنى يايسوع انا ماليش غيرك


----------



## مالدينى (19 فبراير 2010)

ترودنى احيانا فكره الرحيل بلا اجنحه والطيران بعيد عن كل الاشياء
واحكام واغلاق ابواب نوافذ العودة خلفنا والبدء من جديد فى عالم
جديد بالرغم يقينى التام ان محاوله الطيران بلا اجنحه حماقه لن
يغفرها لى التاريخ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2010)

tina mmm قال:


> يايسوع انا عايز اكمل معاك
> قربنى وارشدنى اليك
> عاوز دايما امشى فى حماك
> احفظنى يايسوع انا ماليش غيرك


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا تينا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2010)

مالدينى قال:


> ترودنى احيانا فكره الرحيل بلا اجنحه والطيران بعيد عن كل الاشياء
> واحكام واغلاق ابواب نوافذ العودة خلفنا والبدء من جديد فى عالم
> جديد بالرغم يقينى التام ان محاوله الطيران بلا اجنحه حماقه لن
> 
> يغفرها لى التاريخ​


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا مالدينى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## طحبوش (20 فبراير 2010)

انا مسيحي دي الكلمة الي حابب اقولها


----------



## tasoni queena (3 مارس 2010)

نفسى بعد فترة كبيرة 50 سنة مثلا افتح المنتدى الاقى نفس الناس موجودة كلها محدش يمشى ولا يبطل 

دخول للمنتدى​


----------



## sakr75 (18 مارس 2010)

اهلا بكم اخواني ياريت تتقبلوني صديقا لكم
وادعو الله لي ولكم بالهداية والتوفيق دائما اللهم امين


----------



## tamav maria (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا kokoma علي الفكره الجميله دي
ربنا يخليك لينا والمنتدي الجميل ده 


    مسييييييييييييييييييييييحيه   وافتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتخر


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> انا مسيحي دي الكلمة الي حابب اقولها


 
جميعنا نفتخر اننا مسيحيون 
شكرا على مرورك يا طحبوش 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> نفسى بعد فترة كبيرة 50 سنة مثلا افتح المنتدى الاقى نفس الناس موجودة كلها محدش يمشى ولا يبطل ​
> 
> 
> دخول للمنتدى​


 
كل شىء بأذن المسيح 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تاسونى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> شكرا kokoma علي الفكره الجميله دي
> ربنا يخليك لينا والمنتدي الجميل ده
> 
> 
> مسييييييييييييييييييييييحيه وافتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتخر


 
اروع كلمه
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا نيتا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النور الجديد (11 أبريل 2010)

ميرسي يا كوكومان موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااا
وفي غاية الروعة

_يارب الى من نذهب وكلام الابدية عندك_

دي احسن حاجه الواحد يتكلم فيها مع ربنا لانه هو عارف ما في قلوبنا​


----------



## حبة خردل (11 أبريل 2010)

*أنا قولتها و بقولها و  هقولها....أنا بنت الملك و الملكه....حد يقدر يمسنى؟؟؟؟؟*​ 

مرسي يا كوكو علي الفكرة الحلوة دي

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> ميرسي يا كوكومان موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااا
> 
> وفي غاية الروعة​
> _يارب الى من نذهب وكلام الابدية عندك_​
> ...


ميرررررسى على مروورك يا النور 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> *أنا قولتها و بقولها و هقولها....أنا بنت الملك و الملكه....حد يقدر يمسنى؟؟؟؟؟*​
> 
> 
> 
> مرسي يا كوكو علي الفكرة الحلوة دي​


ميرررررسى على مروورك يا حبه خردل  
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (19 أبريل 2010)

*انا عايزة ابعت اهداء لكل القائمين على المنتدى*


*من مشرفين واعضاء وبقولهم ربنا يحميكوووا*

*وسلام خصوصى ل( my rock _ كليموو _koko man )*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليكى ماربيلا على زوقك ومحبتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## إشراق (21 أبريل 2010)

*فكره رائعه تشكر عليها بس ياترى حتقبلوني:smi411:*
*انا مسلمه علمني اسلامي ان احترم جميع الديانات *

:748pf:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2010)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ملاك الارض (23 أبريل 2010)

*بكتب *

*نسأل الله لنا ولكم الهداية *

*شكرااااااااا ع الموضوع الحلووووووووو*


----------



## bonguy (23 أبريل 2010)

*يا اله الكل انت هو رجائي وانت هو سلامي انت الامل الباقي لي ... فأرحمني يا يسوع المسيح انا الخاطي....وارحمنا نحن شعبك وكنيستك لأن خطيتنا قد صعدت امامك بدلاً من بخور تسبيحنا....ارحمنا لاننا قد اخطأنا اليك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

ملاك الارض قال:


> *بكتب *
> 
> *نسأل الله لنا ولكم الهداية *
> 
> *شكرااااااااا ع الموضوع الحلووووووووو*


 
يهديك انت :t9:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

bonguy قال:


> *يا اله الكل انت هو رجائي وانت هو سلامي انت الامل الباقي لي ... فأرحمني يا يسوع المسيح انا الخاطي....وارحمنا نحن شعبك وكنيستك لأن خطيتنا قد صعدت امامك بدلاً من بخور تسبيحنا....ارحمنا لاننا قد اخطأنا اليك*


 
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (4 مايو 2010)

*مِيَاهٌ كَثِيرَةٌ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تُطْفِئَ الْمَحَبَّةَ وَالسُّيُولُ لاَ تَغْمُرُهَا. إِنْ أَعْطَى الإِنْسَانُ كُلَّ ثَرْوَةِ بَيْتِهِ بَدَلَ الْمَحَبَّةِ تُحْتَقَرُ احْتِقَاراً. 
ربنا يحافظ علي المنتدي وكل الخدام فيه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2010)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا ماجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## georgeswaguih (24 مايو 2010)

*ياربي يسوع المسيح زي مانضفت الهيكل وطردت الصيارفة والباعة خارجا ارجوك ادخل جوا قلبي وعقلي نضفهم لأنهم هما كمان هيكل ليك يارب محتاجلك جدا **
صلوة لقيتني بقولها لنفسي  لو اتحققت حارجع ابنه ومش هابقي تاني اسمي الضال​*


----------



## *koki* (24 مايو 2010)

موضوع روعة
بس مش عارفة اقول ايه
ههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (24 مايو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*أنا أتجدد كالنسر*
*فبالمسيح يتجدد شبابي يوماً بعد يوم *

*ولكون بركه*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## كرامة (25 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة لجميعكم​انا عضوه جديده ودي اول رسالة اكتبها للمنتدي 
ويارب يكون زي ما سمعت عنة احلي منتدي 
اشكركم​كرامة​


----------



## ام اسحاق (28 مايو 2010)

اولا مرسية للموضوع الجميل ثانيان اتمنا ة ان اكون عضوة مثالية واخت محبوبة لكم واكون عضوة خفيفة واتمناة ايضان ان تكون مواضيعى هادفة


----------



## كرسماس (9 يونيو 2010)

*الكلمة التى تريدها للذكرى خذها من رب المجد يسوع:*
*(محبة ابدية احببتك)*


----------



## عاشقة البحر (9 يونيو 2010)

:94:      كلمات تبقى ذكرى ....؟!
للذكرى اكتب كلماتي هذة التي سوف تكون 
اسية بين شفيتك وسلاحا اجعله بين يديك لتقاوم به النسيان ...
احببت فيك الهمسة الاولى التي جعلتني محتضنة الامل في ان اسمعك مرة اخرى ...
لا ادري كيف اختار كلماتي لكن اسمح لي ان الملمها من واقع حبنا ..
فاندماجي داخلك وانصهارك داخلي سوف يذهبان بنا الي الصمود اما كل شي ... 
عزيزي نحن نتبادل الكلمات بغير صوت ونتعانق ونحن مقطوعو الايادي ..
لا تتصور مقدار فرحتي عندما احسست انك تعزف على قلبي كلمات الحب التي اعزفها بحب وبنفس الاحساس الذي اود قوله .....:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:


----------



## Critic (9 يونيو 2010)

*ما انا الا غبار ظهر قليلا فى المنتدى و يوما ما سيضمحل*
*انا هنا اتخدمت اكتر ما خدمت*
*الكل عاملنى بأحترام و محبة و اتمنى انى اترك نفس الانطباع عن احبائى و اصدقائى فى المنتدى*
*critic*


----------



## ايهاب ماهر زكى (13 يونيو 2010)

عندما يضع الله ثقلا على كتفك فهو يضع يدة ايضا تحتك لكى يسندك ويقويك على احتمال التجربة  فهيا بن جميعا نصلى من اجل قداسة البابا حامى الايمان كى يضع يدة تحتة كى يحتمل التجربة كمثل البابا اثناسيوس الزى قال ازا كان العالم كلة ضدى  فانا ضد العالم الله يحفظك يا سيدنا ويقويك


----------



## vemy (28 يونيو 2010)

"god is love and love can does any thing"

ربنا هو الحب والحب يقدر يعمل اى حاجة


----------



## سيدغريب القاضي (3 يوليو 2010)

مساء الحب والورود والزهور على أحلى أصدقاء  بمنتدى الكنيسة ....... وتحية حب لكم جميعاً 
من قلبي الصغير الى قلوبكم الكبيرة ... ماأود أن أذكره هنا هو أمر هام جداً الامر الذي يخلد
سيرة الانسان الى الابد ....... ما هو هذا الامر .......... العمل الصالح مع الناس  والحب لهم
وتبادل الاحترام والتقدير فيهذا هو الذي يخلد الانسان ويجعل روحه سعيده في عالمها
                                لنجعل الحب يقودنا نحو السعادة 
                                   هكذا الله يريد لنا السعادة 
                                                                       شكررررررراً جزيلاً


----------



## minatosaaziz (21 يوليو 2010)

أريد أن أقول للمسيح "لم تكن ثانية محتاجا لعبوديتي ولكن دائما أنا المحتاج إليك وإلى حضورك أنت البحر الذي كلما دخلت لأعماقه وجدت أني لا زلت على الشاطئ أنت البحر الذي يكفي نسيمه ليشعر الجميع بالانتعاش من بعيد ولكن الشجاع هو الذي يترك كل شئ ويدخل عمقه ليعيش أجمل اللحظات."
وأقول لكل إنسان "ما أجمل أن نقدر إنسانيتنا .ما أجمل أن نحيا بالمحبة والاحترام . ما أجمل أن نتحد معا تحت رباط المشاعر المتماثلة والتبادل الفكري."


----------



## القسيس محمد (22 يوليو 2010)

اذا نظرت الى المراءة لا تنظر الى ظاهرك لكن انظر الى اعماقكك فهل ترى بالداخل وحش ام ملاك 
واهم شى الصدق مع النفس فان كذبت على نفسك فلا نلومك ان كذبت على الله والناس 
(ابانووب)​


----------



## وحيد جرجس ايوب (23 يوليو 2010)

الكلمة التى احب ان اقولها هى ان الله لا يعمل معنا الا الخير حتى ان لم نعرفه الان لكنه خير .
واقول ايضا انه يحول و يجعل كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير
و الرب يبارك حياتكم
وحيد جرجس ايوب


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يوليو 2010)

عندما وجدت السعاده اصبحت اتعس انسان فى الكون ​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يوليو 2010)

بجد انا اول مره جيت فيها هنا كان من الزهق بس 
قولت اسلي نفسي
بس دلوقتي انا مش قدره استغني عن المنتدي
لقيت احلي اصحاب واحلي اخوات
بجد مش بقيت احس بلغربه وانا معاكو
انا المنتدى بالنسبالى بيتى التانى اللى مقدرش استغنى عنه ابدا ​ 
لان فيه اجمل اسره كبيره ابتداء من روك اللى جمعنا ربنا يباركه​ 
لغايه العضو المبتدء​ 
ربنا يبارك كل القائمين عليه ​ 
أتمنى من كل قلبى أن تظل المحبه موجوده بنفس القدر بل أتمناها تزيد وتنمو لان المحبه هى رسالتنا اتمنى أن ينال كل عضو جديد سجل بالمنتدى نفس القدر من المحبه  حياتك 
انااااااااااااااا بحبكم كلكم​


----------



## max mike (29 يوليو 2010)

*لماذا تتوه يا أنسان وتسلك طريقا ليس لك مع أن قلب الفادى يشفق بكل حب​*


----------



## sony2010 (1 أغسطس 2010)

*كثيرا ما تكلمت وندمت اما عن الصمت فلن اندم ابدا
*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (16 أغسطس 2010)

كنت بقضى وقتى تسلية ع النت لكن بعد ما عرفت المنتدى حبيته كتير وبقيت أقعد ع النت علشانه 
ربنا يبارك فى مجهود كل الناس اللى بتساهم فى المنتدى
(مقدمين بعضكم بعضا فى الكرامة) رو 10:12


----------



## mark2030 (28 أغسطس 2010)

حبيبى يرانى!
أحسست به وهو يرانى...نعم رانى ولا زال يرانى وسيظل يرانى ..رانى فى خطيتى فنزل،رانى فى عبوديتى فأسرع ليحررنى،رانى فى عطشى فقام ليرونى رانى فى جوعى فجاء ليشبعنى ،رانى فى اتون النار وقد حماه لى العالم سبعة اضعاف فرافقنى ليطفى نارى،رانى وانا فى جب الاسود الجائعة والرابضة منتظرةالتهامى فكمم أفواه الاسود وابعدها عنى ،رانى فى ضيقى فوقف بى ومعى ونجانى..........


----------



## soso_angel (11 سبتمبر 2010)

ضع أمام عينيك مخافة الله ‏
الرب يبارك في المنتدي ويجعله بركة ونعمة لكثيريين​‎


----------



## hesham safwat (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع جميل جدا وربنا يكون معانا دايما وديما هنفضل فاكرين بعض لان كلمة اللة ثابتة فينا


----------



## happy angel (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*لنتذكر دوماً أنّ القوة الروحية الحقيقية تنبع من كلمة الله والصلاة. وحين نتعلم استخدام قوّة الصلاة الهائلة فسوف نجد أننا نفوز في المعركة لأجل ملكوت الله.*​


----------



## qwyui (4 أكتوبر 2010)

فى وسط الغيوم والحزن والالم لكنى انتظر عمل الرب وادعى لكم بالنجاح اكثر فاكثر


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*محبة ابدية احببتك من اجل ذلك ادمت لك الرحمة*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## بنت فبساوية (23 أكتوبر 2010)

"الهى صخرتى بة أحتمى"


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (6 نوفمبر 2010)

لانه لمن من الملائكة قال قط انت ابني انا اليوم ولدتك.وايضا انا اكون له ابا وهو يكون لي ابنا.عب 1: 5​


----------



## MarMar2004 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

حسيت معاكم بمعني كلمة اسرة بجد بحبكم كلكم اللي اعرفهم واللي معرفهمش 
صلولي كتير​


----------



## MinaGayed (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*بالمحبه نجتمع معنا  و نعيش مع المسيح. 
*


----------



## mr:maher (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*نتقابل فى لقاء جماعى ونفكر بعض بالكلمات
يارب اشوفكم من الرواد *


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

kokoman قال:


> عندما وجدت السعاده اصبحت اتعس انسان فى الكون ​


 
كلمه اخره لى ايضا 

+ تذكروا اننى كنت ابحث عن السعاده 
طول حياتى 
ولكن الحزن هو موطنى الحقيقى
 يجب ان اعود إليه مره اخرى + ​


----------



## treaz (26 فبراير 2011)

لا ينبت الزرع و لا يشتد عوده الا اذا القيت البذرة السليمة فى التوقيت الصحيح
- - ربنا معاكو ونجاح مستمر وتقدم دائم امين


----------



## عماد+سامى (19 مارس 2011)

أن تكون واثقا من نفسك،،، لا يعني أنك مغرور .. ​أن تبكي .. لا يعني أنك ضعيف القلب
أن تبتسم دائما لا يعني أنك لا تحمل هم .. وأحزانا​ أن تخطئ مرة لا يعني أنك إنسان سئ​


----------



## ملاك حلمى عيس (21 أبريل 2011)

:new5:كلمة الى اخواتى فالمسيح تمسكو جدا بالمسيح يتمسك بنا نحنو نعانى من الحروب ولكن عزانا الوحيد
هو كلمة الرب يسوع فالعالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقو انا قد غلبت العالم     نحنو نمتد قتنا من وعود اللة لنا  وعود اللة حق فثقو بة وتمسكو بة:new5:


----------



## The Dragon Christian (21 أبريل 2011)

*12ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ  يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ  يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ
===================
15 بَلْ قَدِّسُوا الرَّبَّ الإِلَهَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ، مُسْتَعِدِّينَ دَائِماً  لِمُجَاوَبَةِ كُلِّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُكُمْ عَنْ سَبَبِ الرَّجَاءِ الَّذِي فِيكُمْ  بِوَدَاعَةٍ وَخَوْفٍ،*


----------



## كرسماس (29 أبريل 2011)

اغبى بيت بدون المسيح هوتحت خط الفقر​


----------



## mina zaki (13 مايو 2011)

ان كان الرب معنا فمن يجرؤ ان يكون علينا


----------



## happy angel (14 مايو 2011)

*"مُكْتَئِبِينَ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مُتَضَايِقِينَ. مُتَحَيِّرِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ يَائِسِينَ.  مُضْطَهَدِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مَتْرُوكِينَ. مَطْرُوحِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ هَالِكِينَ.  حَامِلِينَ فِي الْجَسَدِ كُلَّ حِينٍ إِمَاتَةَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ، لِكَيْ تُظْهَرَ حَيَاةُ يَسُوعَ أَيْضًا فِي جَسَدِنَا"*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 مايو 2011)

* حياتى وصفها  ثانى  بدونك  قمة الحرمان وحالى من لهيب الشوق بقايا من رماد إنسان ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 مايو 2011)

* من يعرفك يحبك ... ومن يحبك  يهواك .. ومن  يهواك ما ينساك  ... ومن ينساك لا يعرف حبك *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 مايو 2011)

* تعودت أفارق أحباب وأنساهم بدمعة ..... لكن أنت جفت جفت دموع عينى وما نسيتك *​


----------



## مرمرين (23 مايو 2011)

الحياه مهما طالت قهى قصيره فيجب استغللها فى امور تفيدنا وتقيد الأخرين ونجعل امنا السيده العذراء قدوه لنا


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (2 يونيو 2011)

_ملاك الرب حال حول خائفيه :36_22_26:__ربنا موجود وكله للخير_:sami73:


----------



## absmatic (14 يونيو 2011)

الحــــــــق يحرركم
​


----------



## وردة يسوع (14 يوليو 2011)

جوايا صوت مش مسموع ؛؛وفيا نبض قلب بس موجوع ؛؛ وعيوني بداري الدموع؛؛ومين يسمع اهاتي مين يفهم كلماتي ؛؛كلمات العذاب والاهات ؛؛ نفسي افرح لو لساعات ؛؛نفسي حد يحس بيا ويمسح دموع عنيا ؛؛


----------



## وردة يسوع (14 يوليو 2011)

كل ما اقول الفرح اهو جاي ؛؛الاقيه غلط في العنوان؛؛ ويروح لصحابي ونساني كمان ؛؛اعمل اية يا اهل الهوي دلوني ؛؛​


----------



## ملاك السماء (19 يوليو 2011)

*لا تبثق في بئر قد تشرب منه يوما*


----------



## كوك (26 يوليو 2011)

_*المسيح هو الله *_​


----------



## soso a (26 يوليو 2011)

المحبه لا تسقط ابدا ​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (28 يوليو 2011)

إني أقدم كل الشكر لهذا المنتدى العظيم و لمديريه و مؤسسيه و مشرفيه و أعضائه ...
لأنهم يسهرون و يعملون على إيصال تعاليم  السيد المسيح إلى أكبر عدد ممكن من البشر ..عن طريق الإنترنت الذي سلب أوقات الكثيرين في روائعه و عجائبه ...
و أنتم دائما ما تسعون لأن تنفذوا قول السيد المسيح : *" اذهبوا و اكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها "*
الرب يبارككم يا أصدقائي .....


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

حسيت بنفسى وسط اعضاء المنتدى باهتمامهم بتعليقاتهم على موضوعاتىواقول للذكرى كلمه انا فخوره جدا بتواجدى فى منتدى الكنيسه والرب يديم وجودى وسطكم


----------



## staregypt (22 سبتمبر 2011)

أحبك يارب يا قوتى
بحثت عن الحب ولم اجده
الا عندك انت يارب 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*المنتدي ده غالي عليا عرفت فيه ناس كتيرة حلوة بجد*
*بشكر كل واحد هنا واذكروني بالخير دايما*
*سلام رب المجد معاكم*​


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربا اخي لم تلده لك ام*


----------



## انديا (4 أكتوبر 2011)

اذا ضاقت بك الدنيا فلا تحزن فربما اشتاق الله لسماع صوتك وانت تدعوه. فكرة جميلة يا كوكو ربنا يباركك


----------



## شمس الأسلام (4 أكتوبر 2011)

لو أنك لا تصادق إلا إنسانًا لا عيب فيه .. لما صادَقْتَ نفسك أبدًا .  

مشاركه رائعه .. وهذا مروووري  .. بالتوفيق


----------



## دروب (6 أكتوبر 2011)

_من سعى وراء الرحمة والعدل وجد الحياة والصدق والكرامة_


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*أحببتك يا وطن سكننى حتى الاعماق
وأحببت شعبك فأحتلوا قلبى بمحبتهم
ربنا يديمك ويحافظ عليك​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ان كنت مع الرب فانت معك الكُل


----------



## nkrm2010 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*اذا أتت عليك تجربة فلا تبحث عن سببها بل احتملها بدون حزن
كن مطمئناً جداً جداً , ولا تفكر في الأمر كثيراً
بل دع الأمر لمن بيده الأمر

من كلمات البابا كيرلس السادس​*


----------



## allahmhba (27 أكتوبر 2011)

لنشعل شمعة بدلاً من أن نلعن الظلام
It is better to light a candle than curse the darkness

الرب يبارك وينور حياتكم جميعاً


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا المنتدى هو بيتى الاول وكل الاعضاء هم اهلى واسرتى واولادى عشت فى هذا المنتدى اجمل الايام تعرفت فيه على الكثير من الاصدقاء والصيقات المحترمات وكتبت فيه امالى واحلامى وهمومى واحزانى اشكر ادارة المنتدى وكل المشرفين وجميع الاعضاء الرب يباركم جميعا واشكركم


----------



## كنصر (5 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لهذا المنتدى العظيم الذي يكرز ببشارة الملكوت كما أوصانا رب المجد يسوع المسيح


----------



## Bent avakerolos (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*طــــــب  يــــــارب لــــــو انــــــا بطلــــــب غلــــــط علمنــــــى  اطلــــــب صــــــح

 انــــــا عــــــارف انــــــى  بــــــايــــــديك كــــــل الامــــــور

 انــــــا عــــــارف  ومتــــــاكد انــــــك مـوجــــــود*


----------



## Bent avakerolos (30 نوفمبر 2011)

ثق ان كلمة الرب صادقه وسوف يعمل لك اكثر جدا مما تطلب او  تفتكر فأمس كان حلم واليوم انتظار وغداً سيتحقق ما كنت تتمناه


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

عامل الناس كما انت تريد ان تعامل


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يناير 2012)

* الذكرى  انى اطردت  من المنتدى مرة او مرتين  من دون افعل شى  دة الذكرى الجميلة اتعلمت*


----------



## nkrm2010 (24 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * الذكرى  انى اطردت  من المنتدى مرة او مرتين  من دون افعل شى  دة الذكرى الجميلة اتعلمت*



ههههههههههه ودى ذكرى جميلة برده !!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 يناير 2012)

الحب مبيتشراش ... الحب حياة بتتعاش


----------



## treaz (17 مارس 2012)

*عـتـرف أنـنـي أتـظـاهــر بـالـقـوة .. !

 و لــكــن .. !

 بـداخِـلـي عـالـم " يَـبـكـي " ♥ !!*


----------



## عماد شحاته (21 أبريل 2012)

الله محبه ابديه


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (2 مايو 2012)

احفظ قواعد السعادة السبعة

1- لا تكره أحداً مهما أخطأ بحقك

2- لا تقلق أبداً و دع الأمر لمن بيده الأمر
...
3- عش ببساطة مهما علا شأنك

4- توقع خيراً مهما كثرت الأحزان وثق برعاية رب المجد

5- أعط كثيراً ولو حُرمت

6- ابتسم ولو القلب يقطر دما ً

7- هصلى مهما حصلى


----------



## سيد كمال (21 مايو 2012)

*{إِنَّكَ لاَ تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ يَهْدِي مَن يَشَاء وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالمُهتَدِينَ}[الْقَصَص:56]*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 يونيو 2012)

وَأَمَّا مُنْتَظِرُو الرَّبِّ فَيُجَدِّدُونَ قُوَّةً. يَرْفَعُونَ أَجْنِحَةً كَالنُّسُورِ. يَرْكُضُونَ وَلاَ يَتْعَبُونَ. يَمْشُونَ وَلاَ يُعْيُونَ.
إشعياء 31:40​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2012)

قبل أن تنام ألقىء نظرة على قلبك 
إحرص أن لا تجد فيه غير لون ابيض 
حينها فقط ستصبح على يوم جديد 
(( حب وأمل وتفاءول ))
تصبحون على خيرات يسوع​


----------



## وردة يسوع (16 يونيو 2012)

الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله والله قادر علي شيئ


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2012)

مبسوطة كتير انى عرفت المندى وحاسة انى اعرف كل اللى فيه بجد حاسه انه بيتى ومبسوطة جدا بوجودى فيه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2012)

*ماذا ينفع الانسان اذا ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه ؟*


----------



## اليعازر (23 يوليو 2012)

*

قد لاَ أكوْن لَونك المفَضّل ،
وقد لآتَروقَ لك ألوان الآخرين ،
ولكننا سَنحتآجَ بعَضُنا يومآً ما *..* 
لتكتمل اللوحة ..​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (23 يوليو 2012)

*اصبروا شوية ربنا هايحلها........البابا شنودة​*


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

*" ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه "

{ قُل لَّن يُصِيبَنَآ إِلاَّ مَا كَتَبَ ٱللَّهُ لَنَا هُوَ مَوْلاَنَا وَعَلَى ٱللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ ٱلْمُؤْمِنُونَ }التوبه 51

كلمة أعتزُ بها وأُهديها لكُم:

الجميع يُريدُكَ لنفسِه... إلا ~][الله][ ~ يُريدُكَ لنفسِك .... ^^​*


----------



## شادى سعيد (8 أغسطس 2012)

هى مش كلمة هى خالصة حياتى ما فيش ابدا راحة وسعادة فى الدنيا غير مع المسيح لما الان يمسك فى ايد المسيح ويقرب منه


----------



## جورجينيو- (19 أغسطس 2012)

تحياتى


----------



## المايسترو (10 سبتمبر 2012)

يارب توبنى انا الخاطى


----------



## تعيسة (5 نوفمبر 2012)

الله قادر على كل شيء


----------



## rimonda (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مشيئتك ربي هي ما اريد في حياتي


----------



## أرزنا (5 نوفمبر 2012)

​*سلام المسيح

ما حدا عقل وندم*


----------



## DODY2010 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*محبة المسيح تمنحنا قلبا يقاوم الخطيئة والحقد والكبرياء
مبسوطه متمتعه باحلي منتدي​*


----------



## Norton (2 يناير 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 *قل ياأهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء بيننا وبينكم ألا نعبد إلا الله ولا نشرك به شيئا **ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضا أربابا من دون الله فإن تولوا فقولوا اشهدوا بأنا مسلمون **  ( 64 ) ( سورة ال عمران )*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 يناير 2013)

*مش معنى إنى ساكته يعنى راضية*


----------



## تعيسة (3 يناير 2013)

الصمت ثم الصم سيد وملك اكثر المواقف


----------



## Sabit Anei (3 يناير 2013)

لان هكذا حب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يومن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية

فكرتك حلوة :mus13:​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يناير 2013)

انا كنت موجوده النهارده علي منتديات الكنيسه
3/01/2013
الساعه 12.21pm


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*اربعة لا تجرحهم*

*شخص يثق بك*

*شخص أخلص لك بالوعد*

*شخص يقدر معنى الصداقة*

*شخص يعلم ان قلبك لغيره ورغم ذلك بجانبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2013)

كلمة..


----------



## soso a (22 أغسطس 2013)

صنع قوة بذراعة وشتت المستكبرين انزل الاعزاء من على الكراسى ورفع المتضعين​


----------



## androw rady (5 سبتمبر 2013)

صراحة الواحد مش هيلاقى احسن من المنتدى ده بصراحة منور بالناس الفيه


----------



## Sango (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مهما حصل خليك مبتسم


----------



## Sango (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هصلى مهما حصلى


----------

